# FET - May 2018



## bethannora

I thought I would set-up a thread for all of us doing a FET in May. I know it's a way away yet, but fingers crossed there's other ladies out there, like me, who know they will be doing their FET in May. 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## LM17

Hi Bethannora- I’ve been looking for you in the March thread - what happened? 
x


----------



## bethannora

Hey LM. Sadly it’s another BFN for us. Exhausting. My DW will do the next transfer in may & we’ve booked a much needed holiday for next month. I think we need to give up on trying to get me pregnant & concentrate on DW instead. Can’t believe this will be cycle number 9. Fingers crossed for you though lovely lady. I’ve been following your posts. Eeekkk you’ll be PUPO in no time!! X


----------



## LM17

Oh I’m so sorry to hear that Bethannora. It is exhausting and so draining but you and your DW are so strong for picking yourselves up and getting back on the horse! 
I already know that if this one doesn’t work, I’ll be taking a little break from treatment. We put our bodies through such a lot. 
I wish you lots of luck for May and will be checking in to see how you’re getting on. x


----------



## bethannora

Thank you so much. You won’t need to take a break as this cycle is absolutely going to work out for you. I can’t wait to read that you got your long awaited BFP x


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Hi Bethannora,

I'm so sorry about your BFN. It sounds good to have a little break and then go again in May.

We had our FET cancelled in February due to a freaky period arriving out of nowhere. We are now booked to go back early May. Fingers crossed for us all! 

xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey Chrissy - lovely to have a fellow may cycler. Fingers crossed it’s a lucky thread for us! Do you have any idea of dates or protocol yet? X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Bethanora - Hi again. Absolutely - lots of bfp's please universe. I'm so sorry to hear about your last cycle. I hope you enjoy your holiday and some time together. Will dw be doing a medicated cycle? 

Chrissy - it's no good when af doesn't play ball. 
Is it a natural or medicated cycle you're doing?

Lm - really sorry to hear about your BFN too. Hopefully time away will be due to looking after your lo.

Afm I'm not sure whether transfer will be 30th April or into the first week of May but I decided to come on here and I can be the trailblazer if that's ok. 
After 2 attempts at naturals I'm giving up and going medicated which I am really nervous about as I have done 2 medicated FETs and got no implantation. But hopefully 3rd time lucky. I'm going to down regulate this time so at least something different. 

I'm probably jagging myself with the gonapeptyl next weekend so I need to take my prescription to Asda tomorrow. 

Who's next on the drugs front?


----------



## bethannora

Hey Mierran. Thank you. I just can't believe that we're unlucky enough to have had 8 failed cycles now. DW will hopefully be doing a natural FET. We will found out for certain at our appointment in 3 weeks time. She's had one fresh transfer before and that was a BFN, so hoping the lack of meds in a natural FET might work out better for her. It sounds like a sensible decision to make a change following failed natural cycles. Fingers crossed this, and down regging, is the change you need. Good luck x


----------



## Fearless

Hi ladies... pleased to see this group. Wishing you all lots of luck. I am likely to have a FET in May. My 1st fresh Feb cycle failed : ( 

May seems like ages away. I have my consultant appt at the end of April and then nurse appt in May.

Also I have no idea on how a frozen cycle works...do we down regulate but not use Stimms and trigger shot?  

Xx


----------



## mierran

Fearless - sorry about your bfn. Here's hoping may will give us all out bfp's.

Re how you do the cycle do you know if it will be natural or medicated?

Natural - either do urine tests or bloods for lh surge and transfer 1 week later if blasts or scans/ bloods until follicle over 18mm and trigger shot then progesterone after ovulation and transfer eg 7 days after trigger for blast.

Medicated can either down regulate cd 21- scan- then start oestrogen, add in progesterone and transfer eg 5 days later for blast
Or start oestrogen cd 2 or 3 scan cd 10ish add in progesterone about cd 14 and transfer 5 days later ( blast)

Or can do cycle like fresh cycle with low dose stims but no evidence

Depends on what your clinic like.

Good luck.


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Sorry for the radio silence ladies, it's been a busy few weeks.

Welcome Fearless, were going back in May too and it does feel ages away. I think it'll suddenly be there though (hopefully a bit like spring lol)

I started BCP again today and then from mid april will be taking oestrogen, then a scan 2 weeks later to check lining and if all well, we'll do the transfer on 3rd May!

Mierran and Bethannora, how are things going with you? 

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi Chrissy. Hopefully all ok on bcp and you don't feel too grotty on it.

Bethanora - hope dw gets a nice surge to let her do a natural. Would she have endo scratch ?

Hi everyone else.

I inject gonapeptyl on Sunday then scan and bloods on 7 th April. If all ok then start oestrogen 11th. Transfer hopefully 30th April but may be later that week depending on bloods and lining. In Athens from 28th April to 5th may so hopefully things can be timed ok with that. If not, it's a holiday and a trial run re flying on my own with kids  .


----------



## Fearless

mierran - Hi, thanks so much for the info, so helpful. I think it will be a medicated one but I have one frozen blasto embie only so hope all goes ok with the thawing process.  The frozen cycle sounds so much easier. Good luck with your cycle X

Chrissy Lou - thanks Chrissy. Really hope our appts come soon. That’s fab you know your likely transfer date. AFM In the mean time I do want to improve my diet and lifestyle so will use that to keep me busy. X


----------



## bethannora

Fearless - welcome! Looks like Mierran has explained the differences in cycles for you. Good luck with your medicated FET! It's definitely much easier than a fresh cycle x 

Mierran - DW did indeed get a surge (phew) so at least we know her cycles aren't annovulatory. Yeh she will be having the scratch this time as well as assisted hatching & embryoglue. She bled early on her last transfer despite being on lubion, so I think we will add in pessaries on top of the lubion this time too. Exciting that you're starting so soon! x 

Chrissy Lou - Ooh, not long for you either. It looks like you & Mierran will be leading the way on this thread x


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies,

Wanted to jump in on this thread. Hi to all abc good luck. 

Fearless I’m the same as you. Fresh 1st cycle failed. On first FET and no idea what to expect. Don’t know if Wales Fertility Institute prefer medicated or natural? Thank you Bethannora helpful info. 

I’ve planning appointment 30th April, hoping to start FET May. I’ve started reflexology with a lady from the baby farm. She’s helped over 500 women have babies and apparently has a 90% success rate (it’s a big claim to make!)  It not just refloxogy, she advices on diet and lifestyle too but it’s expensive at £60 a go. Not totally convinced yet, my friend who is a GP is sceptical and explains that she’s not regulated as is holistic. Wanted to throw everything at it this time around though. 

Fingers crossed for all xx


----------



## zossie

Hi ladies, 
Thought I would join you guys as hoping to do a frozen cycle with transfer end of April or beginning of May. Ours is going to be a medicated cycle with no down reg. I have a scratch booked for Friday and then hoping Af will hold off for a week or so as the dates will work better for time off at work. 
I’ve never done a frozen cycle but have done 2 donor cycles which are similar. 
Good luck all
Zossie x


----------



## welshweasel

Hi, 

I’m back on board for a May FET. Had a BFN from my March FET, just had follow up with the clinic. They said everything looked great - lining, embryo, transfer went fine - no reason why it didn’t work, just one of those things. So they’ve suggested trying again after my next period. I’m down regged with buserelin last time but found it sent me a big crazy so starting with oestrogen only on day one of next period. Then have to decide if we go for transfer if one or both remaining embryos.


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all, 

Hope you don’t mind if I join this thread we have our fet consult on 3rd May. So far we have 4 frozen embryos and possibly more to freeze over tomorrow and Sunday if they grow to blastocyst stage. I was at risk of ohss when I had my EC so dr advised us to cancel fresh transfer and go with a frozen cycle to give my body time to recover. 

We will be doing a medicated cycle with down regging. I’m completely new to this though as we hadn’t even discussed a frozen cycle. So if you have advice at all it would be greatly appreciated. 

Welshweasel sorry about your bfn. I hope you are doing okay. Fx for your next transfer

Zossie good luck with your scratch. I have heard of these but don’t really know much about them. Do they help? Do they increase your chances? 

Welshpne I hope the reflexology helps. If it keeps you calm and stress free I think it’s definitely worth a shot. Anything to make this process more bearable is worth its weight in gold to me x

Bethannora good luck to you and your dw. Fx this is your cycle x

Fearless good luck x

Mierran  good luck with your scans and bloods tomorrow. 

Chrissy Lou what is bcp? Good luck for your transfer x


----------



## bethannora

Welshone, zossie, welshweasel & tammy - welcome to you all! Fingers crossed this thread is a lucky one for us all 

Welshone - good luck with the reflexology. That's an incredible success rate that she says she has. Wow! I've tried acupuncture on some rounds, and if anything, it was very relaxing x 

Zossie - I've done both donor & frozen cycles, and agree they are exactly the same. I hope your scratch went well! You will probably be one of the first to have transfer on this thread. Exciting x 

Welshweasel - are you any closer to making a decision over transferring 1 or 2? We struggle every time with this decision too! x 

Tammy - did you find out if any more frosties made it? 4 is amazing though - well done x 

Mierran - how did your bloods go? Will you be starting the oestrogen this week? x

Chrissylou - hope you're getting on OK. It can't be long until you start the oestrogen now x 

Fearless - hope you're doing OK x 

AFM - we had treatment planning on Saturday. DW will be doing a wholly natural FET - not even any progesterone support after ET. Eeeeek. Our dates are a bit later than most of you on here, but we will just about squeeze our transfer in for May. Dates are: 2 May - scratch, 8 May - af, 17 may - lining scan, 26 May - transfer. That's if, of course, everything goes to plan. Fingers crossed! It does feel extremely odd not preparing myself for transfer. But our consultant agreed on saturday that it's best that I have a break, and DW tries instead x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Bethanora - excellent you've got holiday and that your wife doesn't have to take any meds at all. How are they monitoring for her surge? Opt or bloods?



Tammy - excellent news re 4 icebabies and hopefully more may make it. I'm doing a medicated cycle with down regulation. It takes quite a while ( like a fresh long protocol). You have prostap injection about cd21 then wait for af which can be late. Scan after 2-3 weeks to check lining thin. Then start oestrogen. After 12-14 days usually add in progesterone and transfer 5 days later. So is about 5-6 weeks from prostap injection to transfer. I had my gonapeptyl ( same sort of thing) on 25th march for et week of 30th april ( hopefully  )


Welsh weasel - sorry for your bfn. Hopefully the just oestrogen one will do the trick. You leaning towards both or just one transfer? 


Zossie - good luck with your FET. Mine is de too .


Welshone - I tried reflexology at one point. I hope it makes the difference for you .


Hi everyone else


Afm all fine on scan but waiting for bloods to show low oestrogen as clinic want that too. So fingers crossed ok to start oestrogen on wed.


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all

Bethannora it’s good that your wife can try while you let your body rest. This process does put us through a lot body and mind x

Mierran thank you for your explanation. I honestly don’t know what to expect. As we did a random start last time because I don’t have natural cycles but dr has assured me that I will have a post collection bleed as my lining was thick. So fx she arrives in the next week or two. Good luck for et on 30th. Fx everything goes well xx

Hope everyone else is okay

AFM we have 10 Frosties ready to go. I we are thrilled to have so many as we didn’t expect that many to make it. I don’t have anything appointment wise for three weeks so me and DH are just chilling and I’m trying to get my badly and hormones back to normal after EC. Ovaries are slowly decreasing (very slowly) and the soreness as all most gone completely now. Xx


----------



## zossie

Hi all,
Bethannora- completely natural cycle sounds scary, I need to know exactly when things are going to happen, mainly cause I'm a control freak and all the months I peed on ov sticks I hardly ever got a surge.

Minerran- think we might be aiming for the same transfer week, I’m hoping for Friday 4th so I can do Accupunture on the Thursday and then post transfer on the Saturday. We are using donor embryos this time as none from any of our donors have been suitable to freeze and we had 31 fertilise from our last one! 

Afm- scratch was an absolute joy! Also had a pretreatment scan which showed a thin lining and endo cyst on both ovaries but nothing that will stop treatment. Will stop taking the pill at the weekend and go from there. 
I’ve started wearing socks to bed to get used to it before treatment, warm feet= warm uterus! Anyone else do anything like this?


----------



## bethannora

Mierran - hope your bloods went well and you can start oestrogen tomorrow. Exciting! Ovulation will be monitored mainly by OPKs, but she will have regular scans starting around day 10 of her cycle to look at her lining & lead follicle size x 

Tammy - we are lucky in that we can share the transfers. it wasn't our original dream - we both always wanted me to carry. But sadly, after 8 failed cycles, the dreams do change a bit! 10 frosties is absolutely amazing. Well done you x 

Zossie - I know, it is very scary (I am also a control freak). Buy anything is worth a go. It will be crazy if after everything we have tried in the past, that this easiest cycle works! Well done on getting through the scratch. They're not the nicest experience, but at least they're fairly quick x


----------



## mierran

Tammy - 10 frosties is brilliant. I hope your tummy recovers soon and you can get on with your cycle

Bethanora - shame your treatment isn't working out as you hoped with you carrying your little one. Bit hopefully your wife will do fine and you'll get to cuddle her tummy and spoil her rotton and get a Doppler out to listen to your lo's heart beating away. 

Zossie - endo is a nightmare, isn't it. Where are you doing treatment? Glad scratch went ok. I decided against one as I have cervical stenosis ( too many endo ops and et) so would need sedated for it. I hope I don't regret it 

Afm all good on bloods so start oestrogen, aspirin and folic acid 5mg tomorrow. 2 and 1/2 weeks and we fly to Athens. Eeek. 

Hugs all round. X x


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all I hope everyone is doing good. Not much happening with me. Just thought I would check in x


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 

Hope all well. Had planning treatment on Monday and they have given me all the drugs to go away with and start lightly medicated round on cd1.. which will be around the 22nd this month. HRT hormones, scam around the 4th to check lining is mice and juicy and then thaw and transfer w/c 7th. Anyone else having FET then? 

Hope all doing well and looking forward to the warm weather coming. 

RE socks..yes have tried but don’t know if it made any difference last time!


----------



## zossie

Hi all
AF arrived today so start drugs tomorrow. Anyone else on prednisolone and aspirin, when did you start these?
Hope everyone else is good,
Zossie
X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone
Zossie - I am on aspirin and will be on pred. 
Aspirin up to start progesterone. Then start progesterone and pred at the same time ( and clexane too). I think I restart aspirin after 2ww if a bfp but recent studies show it can interfere with implantation. Having said that I am pretty sure i took it throughout every time previously. :-/


Welshone - I'm the week before you. Glad you've got a time line. 


Bethanora - hope you and dw doing ok. 


Afm just started the 6mg prognova today. Had 2mg for 3 days then 4mg for 3 days. Was scanned today and lining already 8.98mm. i have emailed clinic to see if I need to stick at 6mg or if i can use 4mg as , with the endo i am sore on higher dose. I also have had 2 bfn with medicated cycles and no implantation and wonder if the dose is just too high for me.  I'll see what they say.


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies 😊
Zossie, my clinic has said to start taking the Prednisolone 6 days before transfer...


----------



## zossie

Thanks for replies, last time I started prednisolone, progynova and aspirin all on day 2 but I think this clinic aren’t going to start me on prednisolone and aspirin until I start progesterone. I have questioned it and waitin* for reply as I would prefer to do same as before as i got a BFP last time. 
X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sorry, thought I had posted on the April board previously! May I join you ladies too?
After a pretty disastrous IVF journey so far, we are hoping to transfer week commencing 20th May.
DH and I are going through a double donor round with chromosome testing at IB clinic in Madrid. Donor is starting stimms this week xx


----------



## mierran

Rainbow mummy - hello and welcome. Hope your donor gives you lots of nice mature eggs and pgs normal embryos. 

Zossie - if it ain't broke....

Afm lining thickening up v well so spoke to clinic and not increasing dose as they had planned. So all set for flights to athens 28th April and transfer hopefully on the 30th.


----------



## zossie

Hope everyone is coping well.

Welcome rainbow- good luck to you.

Mierran- good news on the lining, I have my first lining scan on Wednesday.

Afm- all clinics work so different, after questioning when to start prednisolone and aspirin they are sticking with starting at same time as progesterone. Very tempted to start taking them anyway.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Certainly won’t do any harm Zossie. I’ve been on 75mg aspirin daily for a few years now and re the Prednisolone, my clinic has said to start 6 days before transfer X


----------



## tammy2611

Hi all sorry been mia. Had me a little overnighter at the hospital. It seems my left ovary is so large that it is pressing on my nerves and causing quite some pain. I’m home now but told to go straight back if it gets worse. Things are settling as the pain isn’t quite gone but isn’t as severe though. I should be better before my consultation though on the 3rd may. I really am looking forward to starting up again as feel like I’m stuck/ put on hold. 

I hope everyone is okay. Sorry for no personals.


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 

Happy Sunday.

Tammy that sounds awful. Poor you..hope you’re ok.

Welcome rainbow mummy. 

Mierran, not long now! Great re your lining. 

Afm CD1 yesterday so started on the oestrogen. So far so good. Any hints and tips? Drinking a smoothie everyday, 1/2 avocado, nuts, beetroot & pomegranate juice, raspberry leaf tea. Only 1 cup of caffeine a day now. Wondering if it’s ok for me to have a glass of red tonight though? Everything on moderation right? Or should I just not drink any alcohol at all?

zozzie.. I’m been taking baby aspirin all through and nurse didn’t see any issues with that. 

Who’s up first for their FET then? Meirran..are you the 1st May?


----------



## mierran

Hi,
Welsh one- I know Penny at serum says a glass of red wine is fine.  
I am actually going to get et on 30th April . I joined this thread as I knew it would be some time that week but they have now confirmed it will be April 30 th not into may. I hope you don't mind if I still hang around  
I avoid any caffeine( other than chocolate - that doesn't count, right?) And take pregnancy multivitamin and fish body oil. But other than that nothing on top of meds. I did take spirulina and Brazil nuts etc religiously before. Tbh feel proud of myself remembering to take my meds atm  

Tammy - sorry this is so sore. probably not what you want to hear but they may want you to wait a couple of  months as if you get a bfp the hcg could cause major problems. Hopefully things settle by next Thursday tho and all will be fine. 

Bethanora - hope all good with you

Rainbow mummy- any news re your donor? I hope all going well. 

Afm spent large part of today printing out eg boarding passes , directions to flat etc jic problem with phone. Got kids stuff sorted and my meds etc. Still have my clothes to pack . Feeling quite sore ( oestrogen feeding the endometriosis) and was working yesterday so not got as much done as I had hoped. 
Can't believe I start progesterone on Wednesday. Eeek.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Mierran, all I know is the egg donor started stimms last week so hopefully we’ll have some news very soon - really hope this cycle actually results in a transfer! A BFP would be the icing on the cake! 😁

Hi to everyone else; hope you’ve managed to enjoy the sunny weekend. 

Tammy hope the pain has subsided more today x


----------



## Stickybeanz

Hi everyone. This is my first post to this board. 

I just started my oestregen on Sunday. Scan week today. It's my last frostie from a batch of 4 vintage Nov 16.  Although I've had two bfps they both ended within a couple of weeks. Last loss was early Feb... Aimed for March /April fet but felt too wrecked emotionally and physically when the time came to start the Meds. Bit more hopeful this time but it's been a long slog...

Hope everyone is doing OK x


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Hello everyone,

Sorry for the long silence, I've been so busy with work and looking after my 14 month old... 

Having my lining scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed. If all looks good, we will fly out on 2nd May for a transfer on 3rd May. Here's hoping! 

Mieran, sounds like you are the first! Good luck hon, I'm sure it will all go well xx

Stickybeanz, welcome to the gang. It's hard isn't it. I had two early miscarriage before I had my daughter, so I know how it feels. For us it was third time lucky, so keep hoping xx

Rainbowmummy, not long for you either now! How exciting xx

Welshone83, I'm all about a little of everything, so I do have a glass of red wine occasionally - I guess it comes down to what you feel comfortable/happy with, but I don't think the odd glass harms anything xx

Tammy, that sounds so sore, I hope the pain subsides quickly xx

Zossie, I was advised to start taking prednisolone at the same time as my oestrogen, so 3 weeks before transfer xx

Bethannora, how are things with you? xx

Hello to everyone else I may have missed out! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Good luck with the scan Chrissy Lou...

Hi Stickybeanz; I really hope you have a successful transfer soon 😊

Just heard from the clinic to say our egg donor’s retrieval will be Friday or Monday - will keep my fingers and toes crossed this will be a perfect cycle!


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all,

Hope you don’t mind me joining the group. My same sex partner & I started our IVF journey almost 2 years ago, but have never got to having a transfer as on 2 occasions they found a polyp in DPs lining! It was removed once, then grew back, & was removed again in March. We have had 2 5AA embryos in the freezer for the past 18 months, & are on course to have one transferred on 4th May.

We are keeping everything crossed that it survives the thaw!!! 🤞🏼🤞🏼

J x


----------



## zossie

Hi all, 
hope your all having a good week.

Disneyjl- welcome, looks like we could be transfer buddies as ours is also on May 4th. My husband is very pleased as a Star Wars fan he keeps saying May the 4th be with you. If you’re not a fan sorry!

Mierran- good luck with transfer

Stickybeanz- glad you’re ready to start again, we miscarried last year at 7weeks and you have to allow time to heal. I still have times now when when I get upset.

Afm- lining scan yesterday and 7.95mm so all good, start progesterone on Sunday as well as other drugs and transfer set for Friday 4th May. 

Good luck all
Zossie


----------



## mierran

Rainbow Mummy - hope all goes well tomorrow ( or Monday) and it's good news on the pgs

Zossie - thanks . Seems v surreal. Can't believe in 2 days I'm flying to athens and in 4 days I'll be pupo ( assuming my frosties make it etc etc etc)  Not long for you now either I did wonder if I would end up having et on star wars day too but not to be. Hopefully the force is with you 

Disney - fingers crossed all goes well and no sign of polyp this time ( assuming dw is getting transfer). Hopefully one of those icebabies is going to snuggle in. Will they thaw the second if necessary? Hopefully won't be as the first will do so well. My two were frozen Jan 2014. 

Chrissy - how did your lining scan go? Hope all good and you're set for transfer.



Stickybeanz - sorry for your losses. Hopefully this one will give you a take home baby. When's your first scan? Middle next week?


Bethanora- hope all good with you and dw. Any scans etc? 


Hi to anyone else  


Afm it still doesn't seem real. Meds have definitely flared up my endo and , having never had any implantation on a medicated fet, I'm feeling a bit bah humbug. Work issues not helping ( not told them about treatment- is other stuff) plus a bit worried about logistics of journey on my own with 3 young kids esp back after et ( hope that doesn't upset anyone) . So struggling a bit to keep my mojo. But hopefully once we get to Athens i'lI be fine and able to start getting excited.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Disney, you’ve got two brilliant little frosties there so I really hope you get your little family 😊

Mierran, I hope you manage to get out of the fug. Will you have time today to do something just for you that you love? I find even just escaping to my bedroom for some peace and quiet takes me to my happy place 😊
Alternatively there are a couple of good IVF meditations to download which are good for connecting with your uterus - sounds a bit happy clappy but I quite enjoy it sometimes! X


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Hello Disney, welcome to the group. I hope everything goes smoothly for you this time!

Mierran, my lining was 6.8mm after 12 days of oestrogen and I was told by the clinic that this was fine - I presume it will continue to grow before FET next Thursday? I'm sorry your endo is flaring up again, sounds painful. Not long for you now though xx

Zossie, May the 4th I love it - unfortunately ours transfer date is May the 3rd which doesn't quite work   Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a happy outcome for you x

Rainbowmummy, egg retrieval day yay, how very exciting and you're now nearing transfer! Have you been given a date?

Hi to everyone else I've missed! I guess now it's waiting for me, until FET day, and then testing day! I'm a notoriously early tester which isn't the best for my nerves tbh! 

xx


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Hope you don’t mind me joining. I’m on the March/April thread but I’m lagging behind a bit so thought I’d pop on here too.
Currently on progynova for a fet. Transfer should hopefully be the 17th/18th of may. 
We are incredibly lucky to have a beautiful 4 year old daughter from our first round of icsi and we have two 5 day blastocysts in the freezer. Hoping we get lucky again.
Looking forward to following your journeys and wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies!

I'm not sure whether I should be on this or the June thread (when it starts!), I think I might straddle both. 

We had our treatment plan today, start oestrogen tablets for a couple of weeks when AF starts (due around 9th May), then add in Lubion injections. Provisional transfer date is during the last week in May.

This is our last frozen embryo so hoping it works, after a horrendous miscarriage in November/December following our previous FET.

Haven't had a chance to catch up with everyone yet, but sending you all my best wishes! xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Chrissy - hopefully your 2ww madness not too bad this time. I think it is created as a special form of torture. I would've given anything for a window showing everything was ok so I could just look in for.reassurance.
I don't show hcg well in urine so never really done the early testing . However considering bloods at 8dp5dt this time as otd I am working and have a hospital appointment, and want to know before it if possible.
Good to know they were happy with lining at 6.8. 


Mrsbura - sorry about your m/c. Having a m/c is definitely worse than a bfn ( tho both are pretty bad). Did they find a reason? Have they tweaked meds?  I hope this time you both get a bfp and a take home baby. 
i was the same this cycle re transfer dates. I joined the may thread but have ended up having transfer last day of April. But hello and welcome


Leanne r - good luck with  transfer. You doing an eset ? Or transferring 2? . Congratulations on your daughter. 


Hi to everyone else


Afm - in Athens at apartment. Arrived late last night. Is nine but old fashioned and cooking facilities a bit more basic than I was expecting. But was reasonably priced, is close to metro, and nice and clean and owners lovely. 


Went for a wander this morning and found a shop open today ( most closed on a Sunday) so feel happier with food in the fridge. Tho the lovely o had bought in bread, cheese, milk and some cooked chicken for us as local shops all closed. 


Transfer time changed to 11am tomorrow so we need to be at the clinic for 10.30 am - or 8.30 uk time. I was planning on taking the metro but i think I will have to organise a cab instead as otherwise means getting up about 6am uk time. . At least it means I have less time to worry about no breakfast. ( I have cervical stenosis so sedation for et this time. Last time they struggled and was painful.)


So this time tomorrow i will be pupo hopefully ( I don't want to tempt fate)


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Mierran! How has everything gone today?! Are you PUPO?!

Just heard from our clinic and all 6 embryos are still developing; I’m so happy! The clinic said 5 are looking in great shape. We’ll have an update on day 6 which is Thursday - my 40th birthday - hopefully they’ll tell us we have 5 or 6 perfect blastocysts - that would be the best birthday present ever! ❤🌈


----------



## mierran

Hi,
Unfortunately not good news for me. Neither of my embryos survived the thaw. 

So no transfer and I have some decisions to make. Do I do a fresh cycle with another egg donor , or do I call it a day. I don't know. But it means dd2 won't have a full genetic sibling, although she has a big brother and sister who lover her very much ( most of the time )

So going to lick my wounds and try and enjoy time in Athens.  X x


----------



## zossie

Mierran- I’m so sorry to hear this, really feel for you having to make those decisions. Try and enjoy a few days if you can. X


----------



## Miss Sunshine22

Hey sorry to jump your thread.

Trying to pm Mierran, you're inbox is full


----------



## mierran

Sorry miss sunshine - space cleared


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Mierran I'm so sorry about your embryos. Sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Mierran I’m so sorry; completely understand you feeling so low. I hope you get to enjoy Athens as much as possible. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## smurf77

Hi girls. Can I join you? On steroids and prognova for a week now, lining scan on Friday and possible transfer on Wednesday week. I had my cycle last month cancelled as had been in a Zika zone, but tests were clear so we’re goid to go. I’m lucky as I have 7 embryos in storage, but this is our last go due to expense and heart break. I’m extra lucky as I have two gorgeous boys, 3 and 5 one through ivf and one surprise natural. But if this works it’ll be my 8th pregnancy and last. I’m also under lots of pressure at work (my own businesses) and one of my best mates husband just took his own life two weeks ago, so I’m busy trying to support her and sleeping over when I can. I’ve got transfer hopefully next Wednesday and his funeral next Friday. Not ideal but life isn’t. Sorry long winded they won’t all be!!! 😊


----------



## Efi78

Hi

I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I am due for FET in May after a failed ICSI cycle in April.

At the moment I have stopped progesterone and waiting for AF to arrives)

As you can see from my signature profile I have had my fair share of pain 4 iCSi cycles, 1 TESE for hubby and 3 miscarriages....
Will this be the one of are we crazy that we continue trying


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey smurf and efi, welcome to the group!

Gosh smurf, you’re gong though it at the moment! A friend of ours has recently lost her husband under the same circumstances; just awful to see what they’re going through.
Good luck for your transfer - not long to wait! 🙂

Efi, you’ve had such a tough time. Keep the faith and stay strong. I’ve fallen down more times than I want to remember, but I’ve always got back up again, and a little bit stronger than the last time. I’m sure you’re the same. Sending you so much luck x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Efi I have also just stopped the meds and am waiting for my next cycle to start


----------



## Efi78

Rainbowmummy
Thanks for welcoming me to the group.
I can see from your profile that our stories are very similar. My first loss was also due to medical termination because of T21, have suffered miscarriages and hubby has high DNA fragmentation therefore we did TESE. Sperm we got was very good quality but unfortunately this cycle we got again BFP.

May I ask if you don't mind how do you find IB Madrid in relation to UK clinics?


----------



## RainbowMummy

I think they’re a lot more personable and easier to get hold of than in the UK - it seems quite a few ladies have this thought process. 
We decided on Spain because their egg donors are generally a lot younger, so a higher chance of success, and also because donation over there is anonymous, as we’re really not sure how we feel about our child being able to contact its ‘egg mother’ in the future. 
A lot of ladies go through IB Alicante - we purely went via Madrid as the initial consultation came up sooner with them than with Alicante.
Hope this helps


----------



## mms

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don’t mind me joining ..

I’ve just had egg retrieval yesterday. My stimulation was super fast as I took only 6 days of stimms and doctor collected 15 eggs. The lab called in today and said 14 we’re mature enough and 12 got fertilized. Since Hubby and I are carriers of single gene defect we opted for PGD as with almost all previous cycles however the embryo biopsy used to be done on day 3 and we would always have a fresh cycle transfer. This time it’s a bit different as the doctor wants to perform the embryo biopsy on day 5, freez all embryos then if there are any good embryos left do a FET next cycle (which should be towards end of May)! Fingers crossed this works for us. We have had 8 failed cycles so far with no known cause including Chicago test. I have a very small subserosal fibroid measuring 2.5cm.. all doctors I’ve consulted said that that fibroid shouldn’t affect my chances of implantation in any way because it’s outside of my uterus and is very small.. getting it surgically removed might cause more harm as I might develop adhesions!! I’m not sure if I should listen to the doctors or to my gut feelings! Or maybe because we have been unexplained for so long I’m trying to hold on to anything that might be a cause in my head!!! 

Anyways, having never had an IVF cycle with no fresh embryo transfer seems a bit odd to me! After egg collection my doctor said no need to take supportive progesterone and I should be getting my period 14-15 days later! Is that the case with all of you? Also what kind of medications do you start on after menses start to prepare your body for embryo transfer? I know I should be taking estrogen but I’ve also heard that taking ovulation stimulation might actually yield a better result! 

The only thing I might be doing differently the coming cycle is that I might get PRP intrauterine infusion few days before embryo transfer, that pretty much depends on how well my lining thickens (this cycle it reached to 8.5mm on egg collection day) and if it picks up well the doctor doesn’t think I should need it although I think I’ll try push for it anyways! 

Oh well trying to stay positive this time .. I will be getting an endometrium scratch next Monday (3rd endometrium scratch so far) ..


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey mms, best of luck with this cycle - you responded to stims super-fast!!
I’m afraid I don’t know the answer re progesterone for this cycle - hopefully someone else can help. 
Are you doing a natural FET or will you be using progesterone support for that?

Biopsy on day 5 rather than day 3 for PGS testing is better for the embryo and for reliable results - I hope this is your lucky cycle! 💚


----------



## mms

Hey RainbowMummy,

Thanks for your reply.. yes I usually respond super fast to stimulation, I have PCOS but again this condition shouldn’t affect my chances of pregnancy!! My DS was a spontaneous natural conception! 

I believe it will be a medicated FET. I’ve had FET once before (a result of extra embryos we had) and I was put on estrogen 4mg per day. Although my uterine lining usually thickens beautifully on its own or when stimulated, it failed to thicken that particular cycle and had to cancel FET. The following month the doctor started me on very mild ovulation stimulation and my lining thickened and reached 8 mm.. unfortunately that cycle ended in a BFN. I’m a bit worried taking estrogen as I read it can actually have a negative effect especially that it’s used as a contraception anyways! 

We will be doing PGD for single gene defects and not chromosomal analysis, so the results shouldn’t be any different whether it’s done on day 3 or day 5, but because the embryos are stronger on day 5 then there is a better chance that the embryo will tolerate the biopsy better!! However day 3 embryos do better when frozen compared to day 5 embryos!!! So it is a bit challenging to decide!


----------



## natclare

Hello! Just thought I'd say hello as on my 5th FET, this time at the Lister!


----------



## LeanneR

Rainbow mummy - happy birthday. Hope you got a good update about your embabies

Mierran - I’m so sorry your embryos haven’t survived the thaw. Hope your managing to enjoy a bit of your time in Athens. Have you decided what your going to do next?

Smurf - hello again. So sorry to hear about your friends husband. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet.

Efi78 - What a tough time you’ve. No idea how you’ve got through that. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet and hope this is the one for you. 

Mms - hello. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet. 

Natclare - welcome. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet. Are you doing natural or medicated? 

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing well xx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

I’m 6dp5dt my test date is 8th May and literally crawling the walls... no sysmptoms at all but then again reading others I believe if I do have a bleed it’ll be around day 9? 

I’m considering testing early as I’m so impatient but my husband doesn’t want me to...

This is my first transfer and I had a FET due to starting a cycle with the doctors then finding out my tubes were blocked so had EC and then waited 12 weeks for my operation.. so here I am with my only survivng embie
Wishing everyone the best of luck 😀😀 xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Leanne! I’ve had a great day 😊

Laura; best of luck with your 2 week wait! Let us know how you get on...

Hi Nat, good luck with your treatment at the Lister - I have a couple of friends who were successful there 

Hey mms, I understand that day 5 embryos fair better with the biopsy as the cells are taken from what will form the placenta as opposed to the embryo. I really hope your cycle is plain sailing and results in success 😊

AFM; we’ve got 3 blasts that have been biopsied for PGS testing; results in a couple of weeks and then hopefully transfer 😁


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

7dp5dt and I’ve started bleeding today... very light and more ‘cremay’ Texture but I think I know it’s all over for us now 😢😢

Not stopped crying as was my one and only embie.. xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all,

Laura, don’t give up hope hun, I’m keeping everything crossed for you. How long until OTD?

Nat & mms, good luck with your FETs!!

Rainbow, 3 blasts is amazing! Hope the results are good for you. 😊

Hi to everyone else 👋🏼 

DP had FET this morning & is officially PUPO!! We are so excited, but also realistic. It’s very surreal. We are just going to try & relax & keep each other sane over the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

DisneyJL 4 days till OTD but going to test in the morning and see what it says.
I know I shouldn’t but going out of my mind..

I wish you and your DP all the luck in the world xx


----------



## DisneyJL

No, I would do the same. I think it’s close enough to OTD now, & at least you will know one way or another. Wishing you all the luck in the world, I’ll be thinking of you in the morning xx


----------



## zossie

Hi all 

It’s been a bit busy on hear-

Laura- got everything crossed for you, if you’re not cramping then it maybe implant bleeding.

Rainbow- 3 blastocyst is great, when do you have transfer?

Disney- congrats on partner being pupo

Afm- had transfer this afternoon so am pupo with 1 day 5 blastocyst. Had a phone call from the clinic while driving this morning to say it had thawed well. Was so worried it wouldn’t survive as have no idea how long it’s been frozen for. Dh wore his Star Wars tshirt and I borrowed his Yoda socks, hopefully the force is with us!

Good luck everyone else and welcome


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations Zossy on being PUPO! We also had 1 day 5 hatching blastocyst transferred. When is your OTD? xx


----------



## mms

Natclare - wishing you all the best this time on your FET

LeanneR - Hello to you too 

Rainbow Mummy - Happy belated birthday  3 embies is great hope all test normal and you get a BFP

Lauraogilivie1985 - At this stage I would say a creamy very light bleeding is a very positive sign. hang in there .. wishing you all the best for you OTD and hope you get a BFP. 

DisneyJL - congrats on being officially PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes smooth and results in a BFP

Zossie - good luck and congrats on being PUPO..


Today is day 3 for my embies and I got a phone call from the embryologist saying I still have 12 embies that are all compacting (not sure what that means but she assured me it’s a good sign!). They won’t give me a call tomorrow but will call me back by Sunday (day5)  to let me know how many embies are still surviving and will undergo the biopsy for PGD. We usually don’t have a problem in creating beautiful embryos but somehow those embryos don’t stick yet everything else looks fine! My Chicago cytokines test came back normal and my hystoroscopy is normal too. I’m booked in for Tuesday to undergo endometrium scratch as well as hystoroscopy (again!).. hope that goes well


----------



## zossie

Thank Disney OST is 14th for blood test or 16th for pee test, wonder which I’ll do 😂, when is yours?


----------



## LeanneR

Lauraogilvie1985 - welcome. Sorry to hear you’ve been bleeding. Such a worry but doesn’t always mean the worst. Fingers crossed it’s implantation bleeding. Think your right to test in the morning. Sending you lots of luck. 

Rainbow mummy - great news that you got 3 blasts. Hope the results of the biopsy come back good

Disneyjl - congrats to your partner on being pupo. Is she taking some time off? Hope the two week wait doesn’t drag for you both. Fingers crossed for you

Zossie - congrats to you being pupo too. Are you having time of work? Got my fingers crossed for you too

Mms - 12 embabies that’s amazing! 

Afm - had the worst day. Very hormonal and have eaten my body weight in chocolate. Oh well tomorrow is a new day.

Hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## DisneyJL

Thank you mms - so glad your 12 embies are still doing well! Keeping everything crossed for Sunday's call!

Zossie, we were just given a pee test & told 17th is our OTD. (I reckon we will cave before then though!)  

LeanneR, thank you - she is going to take the 2 weeks off. She works in a hospital so it's not worth the risk with unpredictable patients!


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Well I’ve been awake since half 5 to scared to go the toilet in case more blood had been storing upnthrough the night. Still spotting but not as much as yesterday. Did a test and a VERY faint BFP.

Not getting my hopes up in case it’s wrong but will now try and hdo is out until OTD which is 3 days away.. 

DisneyJL congrats on your PUPO I would defo go 14th for blood test eeeeeek. 

Congrats also Zossie on your PUPO.. amazing news all round xxx


----------



## IceAndFire

Hi lovely ladies, I hope you don’t mind me joining you. I have scheduled my third FET for the next Friday. We will use our last frozen embryo from this cycle and hopefully it will thaw nicely  

My congratulations to all of the PUPO’s. Hold on there


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

IceAndFire sending you lots of positive thoughts... 
as the saying goes third time lucky 😘😘
Xx


----------



## IceAndFire

Thank you Laura, congratulations on your BFP   Is it your first pregnancy or you’ve been pregnant before?


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

IceAndFire this is my first time trying, 
I had my eggs collected last May and wasn’t able to do a transfer due to my tubes becoming blocked, had a 3 month waiting list for my operation which was October, took a couple of months to recover then January we started again. 

I only had one frozen embie so this is my one chance, of course we can do a full fresh cycle but need to save for that..

Everything is pinned on this time so I’m hoping the test is true  

You? Xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Laura, amazing news! Sending you lost of sticky vibes!!

Ice, good luck for your FET. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## IceAndFire

Thank you Disney 

Laura, I got pregnant last February and it was my first pregnancy. Our blastocyst dividend into two but both of them didn’t develop like they should so the pregnancy was not viable and I decided to have medicated miscarriage. I hope this one will be the lucky one but if not we will do the whole cycle all over again as soon as possible.


----------



## zossie

Laura- great news, I’m sure it’s just making itself at home in there. 

Disney- I have 2 weeks off as well, I work in a children’s nursery so lots of heavy lifting. Last year I did a blood test at 9dp 5dt and got a positive, this time will have to be 10 because of the weekend. 

MMS- fingers crossed for those embryos tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone else. X


----------



## smurf77

Hi girls. Congrats Zossie and Disney on being PUPO. MMS amazing 12 embies, blimey, hope lots continues to grow and you have success. Laura keeping my fingers crossed for you, I tested 9dp5dt. Lots going on, really sending you all the positive vibes I’m sure we all need. 
Afm, has lining scan yesterday and lining looking great, good, clear triple line measuring between 8.5-10 cm, so all set for Wednesday transfer. Unfortunately DH can’t join me as it was supposed to be Friday but the clinic have moved it to Wednesday which suits me, as I have my friends funeral on Friday but means going on my own as the only other person that knows is my sister but she’s away on holiday. But being I’m no newbie to this sure I’ll be fine. 
Can I ask what others are taking to support their bodies? I’m taking niacinamide, coenzyme q10, pregnancy multivitamin on my own and from clinc prednislone, and estrogen, and progesterone butt bullets 😂😳😂. X


----------



## DisneyJL

Zossie - I agree about the heavy lifting at a nursery, plus the unpredictability of young children! DP works on a Neuro ward, so has a lot of confused patients who can be unpredictable also.

Smurf - My OH is only taking Folic Acid with Vitamin D3 on her own accord, & is on 4x Elleste Solo oral tablets a day, plus Utrogestan pessaries 3 times a day from the clinic. Good luck for ET on Wednesday! It’s a shame DH can’t be there, but you’ll be fine! 😊


----------



## zossie

Smurf- good news on the lining, roll on Wednesday 🤞I’m taking pregnicare, aspirin, progynova, prednisolone with progesterone support from utrogestan and  prontogest.

Can’t believe I’ve been awake since 5.45!


----------



## IceAndFire

Snurf, I’m very sorry for your loss. It’s very difficult to go through something like that. Family and friends tend to blame themselves that they were not able to stop it. That they didn’t do enough but sometimes you just cannot help. I hope your friend has as much support as she needs in this difficult time. 

Regarding transfer, the only supplements I take are folic acid, vitamin B12(because I don’t eat animal products), vitamin D (because I live in Iceland) but I will add prenatal vitamins now and skip the folic acid because it is already included in the prenatal vit. My clinic decided to stop giving progesterone to the ladies (at least regarding FET I think).  They compared the results of the transfers with and without progesterone and it turn out that the successful rate is almost the same. So mine FET will be natural except for the trigger shot on last Friday. I’m very happy about it. I have bad side effects of taking progesterone. The only positive were the lucid dreams


----------



## mms

Smurf - that’s a very good lining finger crossed this will work for you this time 

AMF- my period started today 10 days early and it’s a heavy flow. I emailed my doctor and waiting for his opinion. I was booked for endometrium scratch on Tuesday but that will have to be canceled now.. from what I read it seems I have a luteal phase defect .. not sure how it can be treated other than progesterone! Not sure either if this can be a cause for my repeated implantation failures as it seems there is no other cause and no doctor was able to rule out a cause! 
On the other hand side I got a call from the embryologist this morning. I have 9 blastocysts looking good and a biopsy will be done on them today. 2 are a bit slower so they will wait for them till tomorrow. 1 stopped expanding..


----------



## RainbowMummy

Wow you guys have been busy chatting the last few days!

Laura, I really hope that BFP line darkens and you get to meet your take home baby in a few short months 😊

Disney, congrats to you guys being PUPO!! 😁

Zossie, congrats to you being PUPO too! So exciting 😄

Mms - 9 blasts is incredible! Hope they are perfect 💚

Welcome to Smurf and IceandFire; here’s to successful cycles all round! 💚


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi everyone,
Can I please join in? 
I'm booked in to have my 2nd FET on Wednesday. My 1st one in January ended in miscarriage at 8 weeks. We were devested but now ready to get the ball rolling again. We are praying that we are lucky enough to get another sticky embryo this time round. My protocol has stayed the same, oestrogen tablets and progesterone. Had a scan on Friday and my lining is 9.4 which is a bit better than last time.

Good luck to all you ladies. I'll have a read through everyone's posts later x


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s a great lining Cakebaby! Best of luck for your transfer X


----------



## smurf77

Cakebaby sounds like great lining too and transfer day partners. Good luck. 
MMS great that 9 are going strong and two others still in the running. 
Hope you’re all enjoying this long weekend (here in the UK anyway). X


----------



## mms

Cakebaby - 9.5 is a very good lining thickness.. Hopefully this is your lucky cycle 

AMF - lab called me today after doing the biopsy on 9 embryos and freezing them, the other 2 embryos that were a bit slow unfortunately didn’t make it.. well they did reach blastocyst stage but are of very poor quality for biopsy. 
I guess 9 is a good number and hopefully all of them are perfect (well 1 or 2 healthy babies is enough for our family).
It’s CD2 of my period today and Hubby and I decided to skip the endometrium scratch and try to get an FET this cycle! So went to get an ultrasound done today at a different fertility centre near where I live (my IVF cycle and PGD is done at another country), my lining is thin and beautiful but because of the stimulation I had last cycle I have 3 large cysts on my left ovary. The doctor that did my scan said they don’t usually advise to do FET with ovarian cysts because they can produce progesterone prematurely and cause the endometrium not to be as receptive! I emailed my doctor the ultrasound images and he thinks it’s fine and I can go ahead and those cysts usually resolve on their own!! I’m not sure who to listen to here!!! But I’ve already started taking estradiol pills today and should do another scan 10 days later..


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you for the welcome everyone.
Yey transfer buddies Smurf. We will be on the same track for the dreaded 2ww.  
Great news on your embryos mms. Fingers crossed all goes well.
As for the cyst, I know my nhs clinic don't do transfers if there is a cyst and just tell those who do to wait until the following month to let the cysts disappear themselves. But the reasoning for this I don't actually know. I'm sure your clinic have experienced this before and to let you carry on must mean it's not a big problem. X


----------



## zossie

Mms- what a great number of blastocyst to freeze, hope they all come back healthy.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Great number of blasts Mms!!


----------



## LeanneR

Disney jl - that’s good she’s taking some time off. Hope she’s taking it easy

Lauraogilvie - congrats on your positive. How are you doing? Anymore bleeding? 

Iceandfire - welcome. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet. Fingers crossed it’s 3rd time lucky for you

Smurf77 - good luck for your transfer. Hope your friends funeral goes ok

Mms - 9 embabies is brilliant! Hope the biopsy goes well. Hard to know what to do. Maybe just see how things look at your next scan and raise the concerns the other doctor had then? 

Cakebaby - welcome. So sorry to hear you had a miscarriage. Wishing your lots of luck for your transfer 

Hello to everyone else

Afm - I have my lining scan tomorrow. Very bloated so slightly worried that my lining is going to be too thick? Is that possible?


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Hi LeanneR,

No more bleeding so far and it’s OTD today... got my urine sample all ready to take the hospital for my 1pm appointment, no symptoms at all over the last few days and I’ve just kept myself busy as honestly it’s killing me this not knowing !! 

How’s things for you? My lining was thick at 14.1 which I believe is thick and they were really happy with that before my ET xx


----------



## LeanneR

That’s great you’ve not had anymore bleeding laura. How long will take to get the results from the urine test?

All went well today. Lining is 11.4mm so they were happy. Just waiting for a call to confirm whether transfer will be the 17th or 18th 😀


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

LeanneR got the results straight away BFP..... we are over the moon just got to wait for the 7 week scan now which is in 3 weeks then I will calm down and relax 😂😂

Massive congratulations on the thick lining, that’s brilliant.. got everything crossed for you and sending lots of sticky baby dust xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Huge congrats Laura! Really excited for you 😁 xx

That’s a brilliant lining Leanne; not long to go until transfer! X


----------



## mms

Congrats on the great news Laura ... I had a very positive feeling for you when you mentioned you had the bleeding! *hugs* .. pray that your scan goes well and you have a smooth 9 months ahead

Leanne- amazing lining I have a great feeling for you too ..


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi again Rainbow - thanks for the congrats!

Leanne - hope transfer day comes around quickly for you.

mms - that's an amazing number of blasts!!

Cakebaby - welcome to the group, and best of luck!

Laura - congratulations!!! Amazing news!  Try to relax now & enjoy it. 

zossie - how is the 2ww going for you?

AFM, we are 4dp5dt today. This is our first experience, and if I was a religious person I can only imagine this is what *HELL* is like!!  Nah, I'm only joking, it's not _that_ bad, but is definitely torture. We can't believe it's only been 4 days. _HOW?!!_ It feels like at least a week. I've read many people's experiences of the 2ww, and was expecting it to be difficult, but this is insane! Sorry if I've missed anyone in the mentions. If you need me, I will be going round the bend! HA!


----------



## welshweasel

Hello again everyone, I’ve not been on here for ages as nothing has really been happening from my point of view! Started oestrogen tablets 8 days ago, 2mg 3 times a day, got my lining scan on Friday. Compared to the last cycle where i did DR with buserelin, this is a walk in the park, doesn’t feel like I’m actually doing a cycle at all. 

So assuming scan ok I guess transfer will be in a couple of weeks from now. Just got to decide if we go for one or two....decisions, decisions!


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you leanneR. Great lining measurements.

Congratulations Laura on your bfp. Amazing news.

Thank you Disney. I know what you mean, the 2ww is awfully slow. I spent most of my time googling symptoms last time haha.

Welshweasel best of luck on your cycle and hope your scan goes well.

Smurf are you transferring tomorrow?

Afm. I got the call from my clinic to say I'm booked in for my transfer tomorrow at 12 noon. I've been pretty laid back about it till now. I'm now a bag full of nerves. I've got a few busy days ahead of me for work too. (I work from home but there is no way of getting out of it) so I'm trying to stay relaxed and carry on as normal (to an extent) after the transfer and probably have a quiet day tomorrow regardless of work stacking up!


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

DisneyJL thank you for your congrats, I know exactly how you are feeling as honestly the last 10 days have been HELL. I was convinced that it was going to be negative today I really did but we got the result we could only wish for...

I was you and your DP all the best in the world.. when’s your OTD? It’ll be here before you know, keep yourself busy that’s what I did.. 
xx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Thank you mms, rainbowmummy, cakebany.. we are so over the moon as this is a massive step in the right direction..

Cakebaby you will be fine, relax and take it in your stride.. it’s pain free and they are so lovely and really put you at ease. Mine even managed a few one liners haha.. I wish you all the sticky fairy dust in the world 

MMS thank you again, being on here with all these positive thoughts has helped so much it really has xxx

My partner thinks I’m crazy being on here all the time but it really is the best therapy you could ever ask for, thanks guys xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Best of luck for tomorrow Cakebaby; you’ll be PUPO in 24 hours! 😁

No worries Laura; that’s what we’re all here for ❤🤗


----------



## Camsie

Hi everyone, hope its ok to join this thread.  I had my downreg injection on 18th April, and was due to have a scratch tomorrow, but apparently the results of my thyroid blood test were a bit high, so my Dr wants me to take thyroxine for a few weeks and then have it.  

My hot flushes are out of control!  Has anyone else experienced that?  Its a nightmare in this weather!!!


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck for your scan on Friday welshweasel! How many frosties have you got & are they good grades? That would influence our decision (Sorry, I’m on my phone this time so can’t see your bio!)

I know what you mean Cakebaby - DP is constantly googling symptoms, and is positive one minute, then deflated the next! I keep trying to reassure her, & have the “what will be, will be” attitude, but I am just as guilty for googling! 🙈 But I am looking more on threads like this at other people’s experiences. Anyway, good luck for transfer tomorrow, we will save you a seat in Hell! 😂😜

Thank you Laura, OTD is 17th, but I know I won’t be able to stop her testing before then - she’s terrible!!! But the longer I manage, the more triumphant I will feel. I have been off work since transfer, but I got back tomorrow night so she will be on her own for like 13 hours!! Lol! I have asked her not to test though, & am considering hiding the tests or even taking them with me, hahaha!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Camsie! I remember having shocking hot flushes - think it was after the Prostap injection from memory. Hope they subside quickly for you! I think mine only lasted a few days X


----------



## Camsie

RainbowMummy said:


> Hi Camsie! I remember having shocking hot flushes - think it was after the Prostap injection from memory. Hope they subside quickly for you! I think mine only lasted a few days X


Thanks Rainbow. They're awful! Seeing my Dr tomorrow so will check that its not totally abnormal!! xx


----------



## welshweasel

Disney we’ve got two blastocysts left. I’m leaning towards putting both back as I’m not sure I’d want to do a cycle with just one left in case it didn’t thaw. We’re also moving house next month, to the other end of the country, so would have to move the embryo to another clinic which is an added complication.


----------



## zossie

Wow it’s been busy on here.

Camsie- welcome to the madness, can’t comment on the hot flushes as didn’t down reg but it must be awful in this weather.

Disney- I now refer to this as 2 weeks of terror! I dread going to loo in case I’m bleeding and tmi warning ⚠ I always feel damp down there thanks to the blessed pessaries. As for symptoms I had some stabbing pains in my left side yesterday on and off during the morning which I’m hoping is positive as I had the same last time 3 days after transfer. The constant peeing but I was doing that before transfer so think it’s the estrogen annoying my endometriosis. 

Cakebaby- good luck tomorrow 

Laura- huge congratulations 🎉

Welsh- good luck with the scan, making the decision to have one or two put back was so difficult, we opted for one as I’ll be ahig( risk pregnancy anyway due to age and weight. This is the first time we have had a single transfer as with all the fresh transfers the second wasn’t good enough to freeze and didn’t want to waste it!

Snuff - good luck with your transfer 

Baby dust to everyone.


Afm- booked for blood test on Monday but won’t get results till Tuesday, will I wait that long?


----------



## LeanneR

Aww *Laura* that is brilliant. Congratulations to you. So happy for you &#127881;&#127881;&#127881;

Thanks *rainbowmummy*. So relieved that the tablets have done the job

*Disney* - It's the hardest time ever! Resisting the urge to test early drove me mental! I only lasted until day 6 &#128584;

*Welshweasal* - good luck for your scan

*Cakeababy* - lots of luck for your transfer tomorrow. Sending lots of sticky vibes. Hope having to work doesn't stress you out too much

*Camsie* - welcome. Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. I had a few hot flushes at the start of dr but they weren't too bad. Hope you get a break from them soon

*Zossie* - I think the two weeks of terror is the perfect new name for the 2ww. I remember feeling the same way cause the pessaries. Spent more time in the loo than I did out of it!

Afm - got the call from the hospital. So transfer is the 18th. They'll call on the morning of the 18th to let us know how the thaw went and tell us what time to head in


----------



## zossie

Leanne- I have to ask, did you get a positive that early?


----------



## smurf77

Hi girls, yes cakebaby my transfers tomorrow too. Clinic phoned earlier to move my time a bit later to 2pm. Good luck at 12! How many are you having transferred? We’re doing one. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. 
Laura such good news, congratulations and lots of sticky vibes your way. Disney and others PUPO (sorry on phone and have zero memory) hope you all get great results. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 
I’ve got really full on week after transfer as usual so no putting feet up and therefore not as much time to panic in the dreaded 2ww. 
X


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Morning everyone,

So I caved and tested this morning at 5dp6dt and we have a BFP! Early days but cautiously happy 

I hope everyone else is doing ok today xx


----------



## Welshone83

Hi Ladies, 

Wow it really has been busy here in the last week! Just managed to catch up. 

Congrats to ChrissyLou, LauraG and to all Pupo ladies! welcome newbies and good luck Cakebaby and Smurf. 

I was supposed to be having 2nd cycle FET today but found out last week FET cycle cancelled due to high TSH levels. I asked for bloods at scan, which the nurse nearly didn’t do but I had explained they’d been high at last testing then she asked me why I had been put forward for FET?

Makes me think someone has missed something! They came back last week at 3.6 and need to be under 2.5 (ideally 2). Disappointing as my lining was 7.7 but I know I need to be be in best condition to give highes5 chances. Just frustrating as more waiting. 

My reflexologist has suggested I get tested for gluten intolerance as it’s strongly linked to Thyriod probs and implantation in fertility. Has anyone else heard this or have advice? The thought of being gluten terrifies me! I love my food. 

Have taken day off today anyway to have some me time.. had a bit of a blow up on the weekend which resulted in rows and tears so need a bit of r&r now. 

Sorry for long post xx


----------



## zossie

Congratulations chrissy, wow you are an early tester! 

Welshone- sorry treatment has been cancelled, so disappointing when you’ve got yourself ready for it! I have a work colleague that was diagnosed with celiac last year and she had failed ivf in the past. She had read somewhere that there could be a link so might be worth investigating, there’s prob a thread on here somewhere.

Afm- managed to get through another morning wee without testing!


----------



## LeanneR

Zossie - I did. I then tested every day for about 6 weeks   I wanted to test early to see if the trigger shot was still in my system as I was so sure my cycle hadn’t worked I thought it would be my only chance to see those two lines. But every day it got darker instead of lighter so I knew I was definitely pregnant.

Chrissy Lou - Huge congratulations to you


----------



## Chrissy Lou

I just realised I’m Day 6 past transfer today, so still early but not quite as bad as I thought 

I always test fairly early as it helps me manage my expectations!

Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Congrats Chrissy! Wow this is such a lucky BFP group! Long may it continue!
Sorry to hear about the complications Welshone; good for you for having a “me day”. Hope you manage to relax and enjoy it X


----------



## smurf77

Fab news Chrissylou. Zossie how many days post transfer are you?
Welshone it’s so frustrating have me a cycle cancelled. Happened to me last month for different reasons. 
Still waiting for a call from embryologist to say if mine has thawed ok! X


----------



## mms

Wow ladies this has been such a busy thread!!! Congratulation on all the BFP and good luck to those PUPO.. sorry I’m on my phone and can’t respond to each and every one.. but I am having few questions and have no where else to resort to other than this thread. I’ve had FET in the past but that cycle was completely different as the approach the doctor used was to lightly stimulate me using FSH and to build on my lining.. all seems well on the scan but that cycle failed. This time I’m at a different centre at a different country so I’m keeping in touch with my doctor through emails and when ready I should fly to him to get the FET and fly back home the second day. After CD2 ultrasound and even though I had 3 large cysts on the left ovary (residues of last IVF cycle) he still gave me the OK to go ahead and take 2mg of estrogen tablets 3 times per day and to do the second scan 10 days later. I’m wondering if you have had a similar approach for your FET? I don’t know why but the gap of 10 days between two scans seems just too long for me! Am I right in feeling that way?? Have you been ordered to do any blood tests during your FET? I know I have a good number and quality of blastocysts but since I’ve had multiple implantation failure in the past I just don’t want to waste valuable embryos on a cycle that isn’t being monitored well.. am I over reacting!!


----------



## smurf77

MMS I’ve only had 2 scans 10 days apart also and no bloods done either. So sounds pretty similar to me. X


----------



## mms

Thank you so much smurf for reassuring me.. this journey hasn’t been easy on us at all and I’m sure it’s never easy on anyone!


----------



## LeanneR

Mms my two scans were two weeks apart. Now have another have another 10 days until the transfer x


----------



## zossie

MMS- I only had one scan as they didn’t do a baseline at the clinic I’m at. That scan was 8 days into estrogen. Non of my cl8nics have done bloods but on my last cycle I requested and paid for progesterone bloods the day before transfer as I had read somewhere about no5 having high enough levels causing implantation failures. The results were ok last time but they put me on extra from transfer as you can’t have to much of that stuff! It was the first time we got a positive so doing the extra again. Sometimes I think doing your own thing pay# off.
Good luck. X

Smurf- I’m 5dp 5dt today so still early! I knew I shouldn’t have ordered the test they are sitting upstairs calling my name!

Christie did you have 1 or 2 put back?


----------



## Cakebaby

Congratulations Chrissy. A lines a line 

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled welshone. Hope you're getting time to relax and a bit of you time.

Mms.  For my FET there was no scan until day 14/15 into tablets and then transfer booked for 5 days later. No blood work done at all. So try not to worry too much. 

How are you getting on Smurf?

Afm. Thank you all for your good luck messages. I am now officially PUPO with 2 precious embryos. We were told when we got there that the first embryo had only 45% survived the thaw so they pulled another one out and it survived 70%. The embriologist sat us down and said that the slower one was developing still so if we wanted to put both back then they were happy with that. So we thought we'd give them both a chance. So we're praying that at least one continues to develop and stick around. Lying on the sofa now to relax for the rest of the day. Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Double congratulations Cakebaby! 💚💚; hope these two continue to grow well X


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Just the one embryo Zossie  when are you going to test?

Xx


----------



## mms

Thank you all ladies for reassuring me... I’m much more relaxed now

Zossie - on CD2 i did ask for a progesterone blood test even though my doctor didn’t ask for it. I wanted to make sure that my progesterone was low enough since the doctor that did my scan said that an ovarian cyst can sometimes produce progesterone prematurely .. the results came back normal and low. I will ask for another progesterone blood test at day 10 when I go next for my scan just to make sure that my progesterone is still low. My doctor said if my lining doesn’t thicken enough then they might give me a PRP infusion which usually helps with thickening the lining and that’s something I would want to push for even if my lining is thick enough as I read some research on it which had good results not only with thickening the endometrium but with also achieving a pregnancy.. somehow it nourishes the endometrium and should have any side effects! Praying that this will work for us. If my embryos look good in the lab and through PGD and I don’t have immunity issues then that leaves me thinking the only problem is with the receptivity of my uterus! My next scan is scheduled for the 17th of May.


----------



## zossie

MMS - I was checking mine was high enough before transfer but I can see why you need to check it before taking more. With all that happening surely it has to happen! You mentioned receptivity maybe if this one fails consider an era test to check.

Chrissy- so tempted to test tomorrow but don’t want to burst my bubble.


----------



## Camsie

Thanks for the welcome, what a busy thread.  Huge congrats to those with positive results, and fingers crossed to everyone in the process. 

I had my scratch today, starting the drugs on Saturday and all being well going in for the transfer at the end of the month. 

Had a great call from the embryologist to say that my embryo that needed retesting/ PGS has come back and its perfect, so I have 2 in the freezer which is such a relief! 

xx


----------



## smurf77

Hi

Cakebaby glad it went well and that you have two sticky embies on board! was that your intention to have two transferred?
Mine went ok thanks, i never got a call about thawing, but once i got there the embryologist cam eup and said the first 5AA hadn't survived, so they took another 5AA from my second batch, which thawed well, with only 10% loss. And by the time they put it back in it was really growing already.  They struggled with the 'dummy run' reaching the uterine lining and had to prod around fpr a while, chatting in hushed tones, they said that they were going to try and longer catheter as my uterus was tilted and they couldn't get to lining. Eventually they managed another dummy run with a longer catheter. So all took a while, but that's why they do the dummy run, just as well. So all good, and hopefully one sticky embie bedding in. Then took advantage of free town centre parking and went shopping!   Busy day at work tomorrow (i'm a chiropractor), followed by marshalling a charity 10km run in the evening and my friends funeral and wake on Friday, DH's birthday Friday and meal out Saturday, so no rest for the wicked here unfortunately.

Is everyone PUPO completely given up alcohol?

xxx


----------



## smurf77

Camsie that's great news.  Good luck xx


----------



## mms

Zossie - I thought about ERA but 3 doctors I’ve consulted all said there is no need for me to do the ERA test because since I’ve had 1 successful pregnancy in the past then it’s clear that my endometrium is receptive!!! The last one added that all clinical trials done on ERA were actually funded by the company that came up with the test.


----------



## zossie

MMS- I see that the pregnancy you had was natural so you have no idea what day to embryos reached your uterus and so no idea if 5 days on progesterone is your most receptive. 

Afm 6dp 5dt and I caved and tested bfn at the moment, praying it’s still to early!


----------



## mms

Zossie - 6dp5dt is still too early. I once tested +ve on a HPT only 12dp5dt and my OTD was at 9dp5dt. I did a beta hcg blood test at 9dp5dt and it was only 13. But was doubling normally after that. Unfortunately that ended in a miscarriage but what I mean to say is that you’re testing way to early and there is still hope.. I’m keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Cakebaby

Thank you rainbow mummy and smurf.
No we were planning on just doing the one transfer. But as they didn't think the first one they thawed was doing very well they thawed another one. But once it got to my transfer time the embriologist could see the first one was still trying to recover cells we opted put both back. I'm not too worried about the chances for twins, I was thinking more that I didn't want to feel like I've wasted one embryo and wondering what could have been. At least if they don't make it, I know I've given them a chance. 
2dp5dt and obviously no symptoms to speak of. But I did get a little pink tinge when I wiped this morning  (sorry tmi) but that's probably from them inserting the catheter yesterday.

Smurf how are you feeling today? Sorry to hear they took a while during transfer. They took about 10 mins in total for me, and even that was long enough being prodded! X


----------



## mms

Cakebaby - the pink discharge could be from the catheter but it could also be an early implantation  .. keeping my fingers crossed for you

Smurf - so sorry that you’re transfer was a bit challenging.. glad it was done and you’re officially PUPO.. praying for all the best for you and keeping my fingers crossed for you too.. 

AMF - sorry for tmi but CD5 and been on estrogen for 4 days now.. I’ve noticed that I have a lot of white creamy discharge! Is this normal! I’ve been also getting a lot of period like cramps which I’m guessing is from the ovarian cyst I have.. I’ve read so much on viagra helping with endometrium thickness and receptivity, has anyone here tried it! I’m thinking I’ll ask my RE about it.


----------



## welshweasel

Lining 8mm so transfer booked for 21st May. Both our remaining frosties are going back in - eek!


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well. I haven’t been on for a while as I’ve been on nights.

Congratulations Cakebaby & Smurf on being PUPO!!

Zossie, keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP - 6 days is fairly early. I’ve seen loads of people say they didn’t get their BFP until 10/11 days!

We finally caved today & tested at 7dp5dt & have got a BFP!!!! We are so happy, but also apprehensive. It’s early days, but we’re hopeful it’s a sticky one! 😬

J x


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies! 

Can I join? I'm on day 4 of my oestrogen tablets, so far not many symptoms. I'm on double the dose compared to last time as my lining only just made it to 7mm after 21 days on a combination of tablets and patches. This time we've started on a higher dose straight away to hopefully jiffy it along. First scan is booked for Friday 18th, and then we'll see when transfer is likely to be. Probably the very last week in May.

Congratulations on all the BFPs already. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok? 

Sadly, I recognise a few names from some previous cycles, so fingers crossed that this is our time.

After our FET in October I had the most horrendous MC in December, ended up being hospitalised three times, and had to have two D&C's to complete it. Am thankful that I can actually get pregnant, but a bit nervous as this is our last frostie!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## mms

Welshweasel - good luck and hope this is your lucky cycle

Disney - Amazing news good luck and congrats on your early BFP

Mrsbura - I’m 5 days on estrogen and my first scan is scheduled on Thursday 17th of May.. so we’re around the same time. Wish you all the best of luck this time


----------



## RainbowMummy

Yay Disney!! Super-excited for you 😁

Welshweasel great news about your transfer date! Hopefully I should be around the same time...

Mrsbura I’m so sorry to hear about your previous mc. I hope this is your take home baby cycle 💚

AFM, day 8 of taking 6mg Progynova and have a scan on day 11 to check lining. Wouldn’t be surprised if I’m increased to 8mg but we’ll see. We’ll get PGS results in around a week with transfer hopefully around 21 May xx


----------



## zossie

Disney- big congratulations, the force was with you on May the 4th! DH told me he was worried about when I do the pregnancy test, didn’t have the heart to tell him I had done one already. Will do another at the weekend and see if it’s changed but not had the best vibes about this treatment. 

Welsh- great news about your lining

Mrsbura- good luck with this cycle.


----------



## DisneyJL

Aww, I really hope you get a BFP zossie, it’s still early days!

Good luck with all your upcoming transfers.

Does anyone know when Clearblue digital starts to pick up hcg? I’ve seen a lot of people saying they don’t pick up very early, just wondered if anyone had any experience?

J x


----------



## zossie

Tested again this morning 8dp 5dt and bfn again, still a little hope but slowly fading!


----------



## Welshone83

Early days Zossie try not to obsess (impossible I know)

Spotting this morning 10 days early, but prob due to all the estrogen I was taking prior to cancellation. 

Good luck to all. Going to sign off now.. Xxx


----------



## mms

Zossie it could still be very early. I’m not from the UK and I’m not sure if it’s easy and affordable to get a beta hcg blood test! Where I live we don’t rely on HPT and instead get a blood test every time. It’s more accurate and atleast gives you an indication of what’s going on. Whether an embryo is implanting or tried to implant or not at all. It’s costs us around £22-24 to get the test.


----------



## zossie

Thanks mms, I have a blood test booked for Monday. Should never have bought the test then I would have waited. X


----------



## LeanneR

*Chrissy Lou* - How are you? Have you tested again?

*Welshone* - so sorry your treatments been cancelled. Hope your ok x

*Cakeababy* - congratulations on being pupo. Hope those embabies are getting nice and comfy in there. Sending sticky vibes x

*Camsie* - great news about your embabie. You must be so relieved x

*Smurf77* - congratulations on being pupo. Sounds like the transfer was a nightmare for you. Hope your embabie is getting comfy in there. Sending sticky vibes to you also x

*Zossie* - please keep positive (easier said than done I know) It's still early. Got everything crossed that you get your bfp X

*Welshweasel* - congratulation on being pupo. Sending sticky vibes to you too x

*Disneyjl* - congratulations on your bfp! So happy for you x

*Mrsbura* - welcome. So sorry to hear about your mc. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet. X

Hello to everyone else x

Afm - started cylogest pessaries today. I'd forgotten how much 'fun' they are  took me about ten attempts to get it to stay in. Hoping tonight's is easier. Got stomach cramps quite quickly after it. Keep having dreams that neither of my embryos survive the thaw on Friday. So feel like I'm slowly going crazy at the moment. Dh just keeps telling me it will be fine! Wish I could be so sure. Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Cakebaby

Zossie try and stay positive. Last time I tested at 9dp5dt and it was very faint so faint I was questioning whether it was even there. So you're still early. 

Thank you leanne. Oh the lovely pessaries. I'm taking them rectally now as it's no mess at all. And clinic said that you get exactly the same amount of absprbion into the blood stream doing it that way.  Hope you feel better soon. 

Sorry for lack of personals, I'm on my phone so not able to see many. Afm. I'm having a bit of pulling pain again in my pubic bone, hip left side  (don't even know how to explain it) but it's like I've pulled a muscle. I had this last time but it was more central. No brown blood or anything yet, (it's so stupid I wish there was a sign on implantation  but then if I did have blood or worry there was something wrong)!! Haha can't win. It's only 3dp5dt and I'm going insane xx


----------



## DisneyJL

I really hope you get your BFP zossie! 🤞🏼

Thanks Leanne! & the pesseries aren’t very pleasant (or so DP tells me!) Isn’t it crazy what you’re willing to go through in order to try & have a family! 🤷🏻‍♀️

Cakebaby, the wait is horrendous, but I found the first 3 days were the worst. Think it was because I had a few days off, but once I was back in work it has started to go faster. Hopefully, it will do the same for you 😊

Hi to everyone else! 👋🏼


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Sorry I haven’t been on here for a few days and currently on my phone so can’t see everyone’s comments and names. 
I got a BFP on Tuesday, I tested Friday and again was BFP since then (yesterday and today) I’ve started spotting but it’s a mixture of light pink and dark red. It’s freaked me out. Anyone with previous pregnancies, gone on to have a baby, experienced this? I’m currently 16pt 5dt and classed as 4 eeeks and 5 days pregnant. 

I’ve cried a lot of tears and hoping everything is ok but something tells me this is my period coming.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Laura, try to relax. I have heard it’s perfectly normal to spot with IVF pregnancies. Can you go for beta hcg blood tests? Have one done tomorrow and another on Thursday and if the level more than doubles it’s a really good sign X


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

RainbowMummy thank you so much for your words, I am going to call the doctors tomorrow and request a blood test. It’s turned red blood now and had to put a pad on. The hospital told me to try and not worry unless it fills 2 pads in an hour.

I’m holding on to hope but I’m fearing the worst xx


----------



## zossie

Laura- I had a huge bleed last time, had to change pads every hour and lasted for several hours. I was amazed that when they scanned me everything was fine. Take it easy, rest and get your bloods done for reassurance.
Good luck. X


----------



## RainbowMummy

I totally understand how you’re feeling. Try to get some rest and keep me posted on your result tomorrow xx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Thank you RainbowMummy & zossie,
I didn’t bleed too much through the night but my first wee this morning had red blood. I tested and came back BFP but I’m worried that my hormones could think I’m still pregnant when I’m not? I’m so confused.

Does anyone know if I am m/c if the test would be negative? Sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## zossie

Laura’s I’m sorry you’v Got all this worry going on. I believe that the test would read positive until your hcg levels drop really low, the only way to be sure that it is ok is to have the blood test done so it can be checked that they are rising. Bleeding is very scary and very common. Good luck, keep us posted x


----------



## RainbowMummy

I agree with Zossie; blood tests will give you a conclusive answer. Best of luck xx


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

thank you for your advice, the line is darker than ever but of course I understand this can be completely down to my hormone levels, I phone the emergency line and they pretty much said call the clinic when they open, I have done so and left s message to call me back and arrange a blood test. 

Never been so worried, I was going to call my doctors but they don’t do blood tests on site xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Will the clinic be able to give you the result today? They should ask you to go back in on Wednesday or Thursday too to check numbers are doubling. Hope all is ok X


----------



## mms

Laura - so sorry to hear of the worry you’re going through.. Rainbowmummy and zossie are right, you have to get a blood test with a repeated one 48 hours later. I know it’s very hard to relax but I assure you this can be very normal.. with my first pregnancy I remember I was in public and felt something warm running down my legs, when I looked down there was a pool of blood.. ran to the loo and felt something has dropped from me.  I was rushed to the emergency and was sure that I had a miscarriage.. the amount of blood was alarming! To my surprise when the doctor did the scan my pregnancy was perfectly normal and no one seemed to be able to point the cause or source of bleeding, I was 10 weeks pregnant back then.  I carried to full term with no issues at all.. good luck and hope yours continue to full term as well..


----------



## RainbowMummy

That must have been terrifying Mms. Do you think it may have been a twin you lost?


----------



## mms

RainbowMummy - it’s was abosolutley terrifying.. I don’t think it was a twin because I had sever scans done prior to the bleeding and if I was pregnant with twins it would’ve been picked up easily by a scan. I think it was a blood clot.. there was no blood around the placenta on the scan so that wasn’t the source of bleeding and it wasn’t a threatened miscarriage.. one doctor suggested it could’ve been a bursted blood vessel in the uterus caused by the expanding uterus!!! Not sure if that was the case but whatever it was I’m glad my DS wasn’t harmed and carried to full term..


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Thank you MMS, I’ve been to a EPU this morning and they did an external and internal scan, couldn’t find anything 😢 they said it might be to early so done the Beta blood tests and have to go back Thursday also..

I think I know I’m my head it’s over as the pains and blood is unbearable now xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Laura I’m so sorry you’re going through this - it’s heartwrenching I know.

Mms; thank goodness your son is here and healthy x


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Laura, I’m so sorry to hear about the bleeding, I hope it all calm down and your betas come back nice and high xxx


----------



## Chrissy Lou

The clinic just emailed my beta HCG results and it was 476. I’m 11dp6dt so no further blood test needed but a scan in 2 weeks. 

Xxx


----------



## zossie

Laura- I’m sorry this is happening, could they see where bleeding was coming from?


----------



## mms

Laura- hope your beta comes high and doubles.. it’s a bit early to be able to see anything on scan, but did they atleast measure the thickness of your endometrium? 

Chrissy - congrats that’s a high beta for 11dp5dt .. it could be twins!! 

Good luck to all

Amf - my scan is booked on the 17th to check if my lining is thick enough for transfer and test for progesterone again to see if it’s still low or my cysts have started leaking progesterone prematurely (hopefully not!) .. I’m getting nervous and have been suffering a lot of pain in my pelvic region especially on the left side where I have 3 cysts as a result from IVF last cycle.. I’m too worried that I will have to cancel this cycle and praying things will be alright and I could go ahead.. this is really very stressful. Haven’t heard from the LGD lab yet.. hopefully they will have an answer by tomorrow! A good answer I’m praying


----------



## DisneyJL

Oh Laura, that’s devastating for you, but there is still a glimmer of hope. Have you had bloods at all?

Chrissy, that’s a nice strong number! Congratulations!

Zossie, did you have your bloods this morning?

AFM, we’re waiting till Thursday to ring the clinic & let them know we’ve got a BFP. We tested on Clearblue Digital 8dp5dt & got a positive 1-2 weeks! DP is doing ok, but suffering from bloating. She wakes up fine & feeling great, but as the day goes on it builds up. Anyone had any experience with this in the 2ww & have any tips of what can help?

J x


----------



## Lauraogilvie1985

Zossie they didn’t say where they think it’s coming from, said I had quite a bit on my cervix thou 😢
Also mentioned that my endometrium was 7mm which apparently is quite thick..

Hoping for the best but thinking it’s the worst.. xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Any updates Laura? How is the bleeding this evening?

Chrissy, great news on your HCG!

Had a scan today and lining is 8.7mm. We should hear back re the PGS testing on Wednesday and all being well transfer will be next week. Hope and pray we actually get to transfer this time!


----------



## zossie

Laura- how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped?

I got my blood results and as expected it’s bfn! It’s as I expected but doesn’t make it any easier. We have one more in the freezer which I expect we will go back for in September. 
Good luck to everyone, will be keeping an eye to see how you all get on. Now I get to wait for the period from hell!

X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Zossie I am so sorry to hear this 😢
Have you been tested for killer cells? Is your clinic offering you a consultation to discuss next steps? X


----------



## Mrsbura

Zossie - so sorry to hear this. I know it's no consolation, but it's good you have another in the freezer ready to go.

Rainbow - What a great lining! Fingers crossed you stay on track for your transfer.

Laura - How are you? Any further bleeding? Fingers crossed everything has settled down.

Disney -   YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs Congratulations!!!! So exciting for you and your OH. Wishing you a healthy and safe next few weeks!

MMS - I will be thinking of you on Friday when I am also in my scan. It's nice to have someone on exactly the same timeline. How are you feeling? Have you heard from the lab yet? 

To all that I have missed, hope you are ok and staying positive.

AFM, i'm on day 8 of my Elleste Solo tablets, feeling ok but a bit worried. Last time my lining only just made it to 7mm so I'm hoping we make it again and this cycle doesn't get cancelled. I'm also really worried about my embryo not thawing properly - this is my last one in the freezer so I will be devastated if I can't get through to transfer stage. I have my scan on Friday to see how the lining is doing. Luckily I have 4 weekends in a row away so I know i'm going to be really be distracted during the 2ww (if we make it to that point!)


----------



## LeanneR

*Cakebaby* - think I might start doing the same. Hopefully those pulling pains are a sign that your embabie is settling down nicely in there. X

*Laura* - so sorry your going through this. Got everything crossed that your blood results come back good x

*Mms* - that's so scary. So amazing that all was ok with your son. Good luck for your scan on Thursday x

*Chrissy Lou* - that is great news  x

*Zossie* - I'm so sorry to hear this. Hope your period isn't too bad. Lots of love x

*Mrsbura* - this is my biggest fear as well that my embryo doesn't thaw. We have two but I'm having nightmares every night that neither survive. That's good you have plenty to keep you distracted during the tww. Think I need to get some plans made.

Hi to everyone else &#128512;

*Afm* - nerves are kicking in for Friday. Like I said to mrsbura I'm still having nightmares that we won't actually get to do a transfer. Other nightmare I'm having at the moment is I'm a childminder and I've just found out two of my kids have chicken pox &#128546; a few of my parents know about our transfer but the parents of these children don't. I can't have them back until the spots are cleared but I'm worried cause I've been around them on the lead up to the spots appearing. I've had chicken pox but I'm worried about the germs still being around and might affect our embabie. Anyone any advice about this? Been on doctor google and from what I've read I should be ok but still worried x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Mrsbura, it took until day 25 last month for my lining to get to this thickness, so it really does vary month to month. Make sure you keep your feet warm and eat lots of beetroot! X


----------



## Mrsbura

Rainbow - 25 days!! Oh my dayssssssssssss! Last time it took me 21 days to get there, but they have put me on a higher starting dose this time so hopefully won't be as long. I hate beetroot haha, any other tips?

Leanne - Did your clinic tell you what embryo survival rates were? Mine say 90% of embryos survive the thaw, but I still can't get over the irrational fear that it won't. Is your plan to put both back or just the one?


----------



## zossie

Rainbow- thanks, I had killer cells tested 2 yrs ago via a endo biopsy and all is normal, despite this I had the scratch and was taking steroids anyway. 

Leanne- I understand your concerns regarding chicken pox, I work in a nursery and there is always so much illness going around. From what I understand as long as you have had it it’s fine. Just before I started treatment we had a bout of slap cheek going around which is one for pregnant ladies to be aware of. Try not to worry. 

X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Weirdly I’m on a lower dose this time yet have responded better - weird hey!? 🤷🏻‍♀️
I’ve been drinking a beetroot / apple / berries juice combo from Sainsbury’s - tolerable if really cold!
Other than that just keep feet nice and warm and eat blood rich foods like green veg X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Zossie, I don’t know much about nk cells, but would it be worth having another test? Or possibly going for intralipids before your next transfer? x


----------



## DisneyJL

Zossie, I’m so sorry to hear that. 😔

Mrsbura & LeanneR, I hope all goes well on Friday. Sending lots of baby dust your way!

Hi to everyone else! 👋🏼


----------



## Mrsbura

I am really struggling to concentrate at work today!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Story of my life every day Mrsbura!


----------



## Mrsbura

Haha Rainbow! Most of the time I'm fine, but during IVF/FET cycles I literally feel like I exist at work, and then I spend my evenings waiting to go to sleep to pass the time!


----------



## RainbowMummy

LOVE your unicorn icon! 🦄 💕


----------



## LeanneR

Mrsbura - my clinic said 90% for my first embryo (frozen on day 5) and 85% for my 2nd ( frozen on day 6). They have been very positive about the thawing which i think is what unnerves me more as I’m used to them giving the negatives. They’ll only transfer one x

Zossie - thank you for the reassurance x

Rainbowmummy - how are you? do you know when you’ll get your results? X

Disneyjl - thank you. How is your dp doing? X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Leanne, I get the results tomorrow 😬
Hoping I’ll manage to get some sleep tonight!
Just so hope this is the one - I’ve been on IVF drugs since September and never even got to transfer!


----------



## LeanneR

Will keep my fingers crossed that it’s good news and you get the go ahead for transfer x


----------



## Mrsbura

Good Luck for your results tomorrow Rainbow. Sending you lots of sparkly unicorn dust! 💗🦄


----------



## mms

Hello ladies, 
Sorry I’m on my phone so couldn’t read all the posts but hoping that you all had positive days so far

Amf - the PGD lab emailed me this morning with the PGD results. Out of the 9 embryos only 1 is affected and 1 with no results. So we have 7 healthy embryos left. I was surprised that they even gave me the gender of those embryos when I really did not ask for it! Oh well it still wouldn’t make a difference to us as our aim is to have a healthy child regardless of the gender. Now it’s all down to the results of the scan and blood test tomorrow and hopefully for those embryos to stick. The most difficult part for us has always been with implantation.. I really hope and pray this is our lucky cycle.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Wow Mms, what an AMAZING result!! Just do lots of research now on what you can do to aid implantation - have read lots of women eat pineapple core or something! Also maybe consider guided meditation such as the Zita West one where you’re visualising the embryo snuggling into your uterus. I really hope this works out for you; what wonderful news! X


----------



## Mrsbura

Wow MMS! What fabulous news. Are you going to transfer more than one embryo? How would you ever choose between the sexes of them - I'm not sure I would like to know. Keeping everything crossed for you.

How is everyone else this morning? x


----------



## mms

Rainbowmummy - funny you mentioned the guided meditation, I’ve never heard of it being implemented in any clinic but it’s somthing I’ve always tried to do it the past.. probably I should concentrate more this time .. I don’t live in the UK but will try and find out what Zita west does exactly with guided meditation.! 

Mrsbura - I really want to go with only one embryo transfer but Hubby is insisting on two. If we do go with two I guess to be fair I’ll chose one boy and one girl.. if only 1 then I guess I’ll allow the lab to randomly select and embryo for me.. whether it was a boy or a girl or both I’m just happy to have a healthy child and expand our family.. my DS has always asked for a brother and a sister, though he wants his brother to be older than him  ha ha ha


----------



## LeanneR

That’s fantastic news mms x


----------



## lori84

Hi Everyone,

This is our 1st cycle, i developed OHSS on my fresh cycle so I had to freeze my embryos. I have 9 very good quality ones in the freezer. So I have been on Suprecur nasal spray 4 times a day and progymova 6mg twice as day for the past 2 weeks. I went for a scan yesterday and the lining was only 4.3, the doctor came in to speak with us and I had the choice to abandon the treatment cycle and start again with patches, we agreed that there was nothing to loose to have a shot at another 2 weeks of progymova so this is what we are doing. I read that Vit E is good to try and thicken the lining so I have bought some of that...anything else people suggest? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Lori,

Am I right in understanding you’re on 12mg of Progynova a day?
I ask because I was on 2mg tablets three times a day and then went up to four times a day which helped my lining. Not heard of 6mg twice a day but that’s only in my experience.

Can highly recommend fertility abdominal massage to encourage blood flow to the uterus which will help your lining x


----------



## lori84

Hi RainbowMummy

yes sorry its 6 mg twice a day, so 12mg daily. I have to take those 12 hours apart. I will look at the massage also 

Thank you

x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Maybe try a daily dose of 75mg baby aspirin too x


----------



## DisneyJL

Wow mms, great news on your healthy embies! 🎉🎉

Lori, fingers crossed your lining will behave itself & thicken up! 🤞🏼

Leanne, DP is doing ok. She’s been having headaches the past couple of days, & the occasional wave of nausea.

AFM, we phoned the clinic this morning to tell them we have a BFP! (OTD is tomorrow, but we just wanted to know the next steps as I work shifts.) They don’t do a beta, unless there are concerns, so next for us is our first scan on 1st June, when she will be 7 weeks. Another wait for that now!!! So nerve-wracking, but we are trying to just relax as much as we can now.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

J x


----------



## mms

Leanne - thanks xx 

Lori - has anyone suggested viagra to you? Maybe you can ask your doctor next time what do they think of it.. but as far as I know viagra suppositories are not available in the UK! And some suggest that oral viagra is just as good though it has some nasty side effects.
Another medication I’ve read about that helps with lining especially for those with PCOS is tamoxifen.. out of my own experience sometimes we have to do our own research and try and push the doctors for more investigation and/or medications. 
What my clinic suggests for thin lining is PRP infusion and there is a good medical research to back it.. my scan is tomorrow and I will know by tomorrow if I will need PRP or not however I think even if I don’t need it I would feel more relaxed to try it. So I will try and push for it. 

Disney - you have reached a great extent of your journey and believe me I know how hard it is to wait till scan day! But congrats on what you have achieved so far and hope you have a smooth 9 months ahead


----------



## DisneyJL

Aww, thanks mms, that means a lot! ☺


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi ladies, we have a transfer date!! We have one healthy little embie so need to pray this little one decides to stick around for the long haul. Transfer this Monday! 😁🌈❄💚


----------



## mms

Rainbowmummy - great news so happy for you... fingers crossed this one will stick xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

You’ve got enough to share around if not Mms 😁😜


----------



## DisneyJL

Yesss Rainbow!! Brilliant news! Sending you sticky vibes & baby dust! ✨


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks lovely ladies 😊💕


----------



## LeanneR

Fantastic news rainbowmummy x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thank you 😊 
So nerve-wracking we only have the one! 🙏🏼


----------



## smurf77

Great news Rainbowmummy, MMS and Disney.  All very exciting. Fingers crossed for you all.

Lori i took pomegranite juice every day and lots of nuts and green veg, Co-enzyme q10, niacinamide and multivit. I had a very good lining but that might have nothing to do with what i took/ate. And i've never done the spray so i wouldn't know i'mafraid.

Hi Mrsbura and Leanne and others.

AFM just wishing the rest of this week would fly by so i can test, although i've been so busy and stressed at work that i haven't had much time to think about it. And a 3 and 5 year old who are both sleeping like newborns at the moment! Sorry rant over


----------



## mms

Hello ladies, 

I’m on my phone again but hope that you’ve all had a wonderful day so far.

Amf - so I went for blood work and scan today.. my progesterone is still very low which is good since we don’t want it high now and we were worried that the cysts might leak progesterone prematurely. My endometrium however is very thin at 4.7mm .. I’m devastated.. though the doctor said its a clear triple line (I think it’s an indication of good lining). Emailed my doctor and he think i should increase my dose of estrogen from 2mg 3 times per day to 4mg 3 times per day and the night dose to insert it vaginally! He asked me to have the next scan next Tuesday which I think is very far and worried it might be too late to try and rescue things if there is a chance! My lining during my last IVF cycle was 8.8mm when I took the trigger shot, I’m not sure why it’s not picking up nicely when on estrogen! During fresh cycles my lining would usually measure between 8-9mm .. this is the second time we try FET cycle and the previous one (2 years ago) had to be canceled for the same reason.. eventually the doctor decided to stimulate me using FSH injections and my lining thickened like normal.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sorry you’re going through this Mms. Lining really does have a mind of its own. Triple layered is brilliant so that's great news. Have faith that your doctor has said to increase your Progynova rather than cancelling, so he must think it’s salvageable. Let us know how you get on x

Hi to everyone else 😊


----------



## mms

Rainbowmummy - your words were more than enough to lift my spirit back up 😊.. thank you so much.. yes agree especially my lining does have a mind of its own 😩.. my doctor emailed me back asking me to do an estrogen blood tests to check my absorption. He said I can take all estrogen pills viginally but that wouldn’t be very convenient!! Is anyone taking it vaginally during the day? How long should I lay flat on my back before I can get up and move around without finding them on my underwear later on 🙈..


----------



## RainbowMummy

Can’t say I’ve ever used the front garden. Is the back garden an option?! I prefer that for the Cyclogest as less mess


----------



## mms

I don’t think I can use estrogen rectally. I think it differs from progesterone suppositories. Plus they’re very tiny pills!!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Ah ok! Well, good luck...the things we do...! 🙄🤪🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## LeanneR

Welcome Lori. Wishing you lots of luck for your fet x

Mms - sorry to hear this. I’ll keep everything crossed that the increased dose helps. Keep positive x

Smurf77 - time really does drag on the 2ww. When is your otd again?x

Hi everyone else how are you doing? X

Afm - Transfer day tomorrow. So nervous! Hoping I’ll get some sleep tonight. Just need the phone all to hear that I have an embabie to transfer and my nightmare doesn’t come true! Though last night it was a different nightmare that my thick womb lining had totally disappeared


----------



## RainbowMummy

Good luck for tomorrow Leanne! You’ll be fine 🤗


----------



## tammy2611

Good luck LeanneR xx


----------



## smurf77

Good luck Leanne for tomorrow. Finger crossed 🤞 that little frostie defrosts well. 

My OTD is 20th this Sunday. Thinking about testing in the morning, which would be 9dp5dt. think I tested at 9dp5dt last time, which is tomorrow! Thoughts ladies who have tested before, when did you get your result? If I do test, I’ll obviously retest again regardless on Sunday, but we have people coming for the weekend so I kind of want to know before they get here.....not sure. X


----------



## LeanneR

Thank you ladies xx

I tested 6dp5dt smurf. Mainly cause I thought things hadn’t worked and thought my trigger shot would still be in my system so decided it might be my only chance to see two lines (yep crazy I know)  I then tested daily and the line got darker so I knew that I was pregnant. Just remember if you do test tomorrow and it’s negative there’s still a chance it can change xx


----------



## smurf77

Wow Leanne that’s so early but brilliant definitely testing tomorrow. Thanks xx


----------



## Stickybeanz

Sorry have been so silent. Been reading everyone's posts and crossing fingers for them but trying really hard not to obsess this time so haven't posted. 

However wanted to answer the question as to which day to test. 

When I've had bfp (which both sadly ended) they came 8dp 5day fet. Unfortunately that is today for me and still a bfn. Still feeling pregnant though (tired, swollen boobs, heavy feeling lower abdomen, peeing a lot) so holding out hope for otd Monday. 

Planning a holiday if it doesn't work to lift the gloom but money is a tad tight due to ivf.


----------



## LeanneR

Stickybeans - so sorry you got a bfn today. Got everything crossed it changes on otd. There’s still time x

Smurf have you tested? So hoping you get your bfp x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sorry to hear that Sticky; it’s heart-wrenching isn’t it. And like you say, money is then tight for anything other than IVF. It’s all-consuming. Best of luck for a BFP in a couple of days X


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck for transfer today Leanne!!

Smurf, we had a faint line at 5dp5dt, & it was considerably darker on day 6. We got a positive on Clearblue digital at 8dp5dt, & confirmed 1-2 weeks (which is about right because in real terms that’s 3-4 weeks pregnant!) Good luck for your test!!! 🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼🍀🤞🏼


----------



## LeanneR

Embryos survived the thaw phew!! On our way to the clinic now. Transfer at half 11 eeekkk x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Yay!! Best of luck hun xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Yay Leanne!! Good luck for your transfer later. So happy that the embryo survived thawing!

Sticky - it’s srill really early. I’d wait a couple more days and try again! I don’t know how anyone survives waiting the full two weeks!

Smurf - if you have friends coming I would probably test but that’s just me. Let us know how you get on?

Hi to everyone else (sorrry I’m on my phone)

Afm, I am currently sitting at the clinic waiting for my first lining scan. I thought it was 10:15 but my appointment was actually 10:50 so just chilling out for another 20 or so minutes. 

We have lots of family coming this weekend, so it will be good to stay distracted.
Love to you all xxx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbow mummy and mrsbura.
Good luck for your lining scan mrsbura xx


----------



## mms

Stickybeanz - so sorry that you had a bfn but I once only got a bfp on a blood test at 9dp5dt.. a hpt didn’t pick up anything because the beta hcg was still very low.. so there is hope 

Leanne - congrats on your embie surviving the thaw.. so happy for you.. praying that this will be a sticky!

Mrsbura - good luck on your scan.. hope your lining is nice a think for those embies!

Everyone else.. hope you’re having a good day!..


----------



## Nicnik

Hi ladies,

Do you mind if I join? 

I'm currently 8dp5dt and have no symptoms at all, other than swollen boobs and insomnia / tiredness, which I know is with the cocktail of meds.  Not feeling very hopeful, as it seems most ladies get some sort of symptoms by now if it's a positive....cramping or spotting.    This is my 7th cycle, so I should be used to this by now, but still feeling really anxious and nervous about testing on Sunday!  Official test date is Monday, but I'd rather test Sunday, so that I'm not going into work on Monday with red eyes (if it's bad news).  

Wishing everyone the very best of luck and hope this is your time.   xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Nicnik,

So sorry to read of your tough journey in your sign off.
I hope you get your BFP on Sunday! 💚


----------



## Cakebaby

Hi everyone.
BFN for me this morning again 9dp5dt. Otd is Wednesday but I'm nearly 100% sure I'm out now. Last time I had a faint line at 9dp5dt. I'm feeling ill today, bloated, abdominal pain and having to run the the toilet with diarrhoea  (sorry tmi) three times this week. So these progesterones are causing havoc this time round. Feeling so down  I was hoping to see a faint line so that I could tell hubby tomorrow as it is our wedding anniversary but I'm not going to say anything now. Sil is due to give birth to her second any day now so it's going to be difficult for us to be surrounded by all her congratulations too.
Infertility is a cruel mistress  X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh Cakebaby I’m so sorry to hear that 😢
It really is the toughest of journeys and even harder when people close to you are having babies.
Sending lots of love xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Cakebaby - sorry to hear this. Don't give up hope, but I know it's much easier for us to all say that. Sending you lots of gentle hugs.

Nicnik - you are one strong lady. 7 cycles is a tough journey. Don't give up hope, when I've had my BFPs I've never had any symptoms. I have a friend who got her final twins on her 8th round so all is not lost 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun, I always feel like a sunny day boosts my mood so much. 

My lining scan went really well! Thanks for everyone's kind words. It was 7.7mm with a clear triple lining. I know it doesn't sound huge, but with my previous struggles to get to even 7mm I am one happy lady. Even the nurses commented how big my smile was afterwards. Transfer is now booked for next Friday. I start Lubion (progesterone injections) on sunday. First hurdle reached, now keeping fingers crossed that the embryo survives the thaw


----------



## DisneyJL

Stickybeanz & Cakebaby - I’m keeping everything crossed for you that it’s just a bit early yet, & you will still see your BFPs.
Nicnik, same for you my lovely!

Awesome lining MrsBura!!! Hopefully the good fortune continues throughout the cycle! 😁

Leanne, I’m guessing you are now PUPO following your successful thaw! Congratulations! 👏🏼🎉😘

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Stickybeanz

Mms thanks for your words of reassurance

niknik, we seem to be on the same schedule. Fingers crossed! 

Cakebaby dealing with other people's pregnancy is so difficult. Have barely spoken to my best friend after she told me she was pregnant with number 2. One of the many things I hate about infertility. 
There's still time for a positive before Wednesday but I'm with you that sometimes it's better to resign self and be positively surprised rather than hopes dashed as this morning 

Mrsbura congrats on your scan. The extra hurdles each of us have to overcome to make it to FET is astounding. 

Now my goal is to try and avoid buying new ever more sensitive pregnancy tests today. Realised that I could totally empathize with a gambling addict in my current mental state.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Mrsbura that’s awesome news re your scan!!


----------



## LeanneR

Nicnik - welcome. What a time you’ve had. You are so strong. Got everything crossed for Sunday x

Cakebaby - I’m so sorry. I’m keeping everything crossed that it changes on Wednesday. Don’t give up x

Mrsbura - great news about your lining 

Disneyjl - thank you 

So I’m officially pupo  had a nice relaxing afternoon watching rubbish on tell and eating pineapple and Brazil nuts. Any tips on what to eat over the next to weeks? My minds gone blank from the last time x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Congrats Leanne! Anxiously await an update in a few days 😊


----------



## DisneyJL

I’m not sure there is anything that is research-based Leanne, but DP had Pinapple & Brazil nuts also, & a glass of Pomegranate juice every day. I also read protein is apparently good - chicken, eggs, nuts, etc. J x


----------



## smurf77

Congrats Leanne on being PUPO. 

Mrsbura greatblining. Good luck for next Friday. 

Stickybeanz, Nic and Cakebaby sorry about the BFN although there’s still a chance as the others say that it could change. 

Unfortunately I’m joining you with a BFN this morning. Test day not til Sunday but haven’t had any symptoms, I normally get sore boobs and haven’t done at all, so was not too surprised to see it. But obviously completely gutted and already rethinking the plan that this was our last attempt due to money, emotions etc. When is enough, enough We are so lucky to already have two little boys thanks to treatment and one surprise natural but will I forever kick myself for not going again......
Xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

So sorry to hear that Smurf! 😔 It is such a tough journey, & you have to do whatever feels right for you. J x


----------



## RainbowMummy

So sorry smurf 😢
Take time out to enjoy your little family and then think it through with a clear head in a few days xx


----------



## mms

So sorry to hear that smurf, I really don’t know what to tell you! Try to relax and then think about what decision is best for you and your family. I’m on IVF cycle number 9 and did think a lot about when I should stop. I only have one child and my only child needs a sibling donor for stem cell transplant (we couldn’t find a matched donor from stem cell bank). We were blessed however that clinically my child is doing extremely well for the past 3 years and doctors are now telling us that he might not need stem cell transplant anymore. We felt a huge pressure off our shoulders but whatever the circumstances we would really love to expand our family and my son has been asking a lot lately for a brother and a sister.

Amf - my doctor wanted to know if my body is not absorbing the estrogen pill or not so he ordered for an Estradiol blood test. Results came back nice and high which means that my body is absorbing it normally however he said that it seems my endometrium is less sensitive than expected! (Doesn’t seem to be a problem when my body is producing its own estrogen!).. anyways, hopefully the higher dose (vaginally) will overcome the problem.. 2 more days to go for the scan and I’m extremely worried! My doctor said ideally he would like to see anything above 7mm.. but I hear a lot of clinics don’t do a FET unless endometrium measures 8 or 9!


----------



## Nicnik

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for the lovely, warm welcome.

Tested this morning and it's a BFN   Although I suspected this and even though it's the umpteenth time, it doesn't seem to get any easier. No lucky number 7 for us unfortunately. 

Smurf and Cakebaby, sorry to hear if your bfn's too, it's so hard and exhausting. Sending love and hugs. 

Stickbeanz - good luck with testing. 

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW and to those preparing for ET. xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thank you rainbow mummy. You all set for your fet tomorrow? X

Thank you Disneyjl. Been having the pomegranate juice, pineapple core and Brazil nuts daily. Need to up my protein I think x

Smurf - I’m so so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs. Take some time out with your boys and I’m sure you’ll figure out what’s best to do next x

Mms - That must of bee so stressful with your son. So good to hear he’s doing well. My daughter is the same asking if I’ll ever have a baby in my tummy and how old will she be when she’s a big sister. 
Good your results came back nice and high. Fingers crossed for your scan. My clinic is anything above 7. X

Nicnak I’m so sorry to hear you got a bfn. Life is just so cruel. Big higs. Do you have any more embryos frozen? X

Hi to everyone else x

Afm - 2dp5dt and I’m already going stir crazy!! Been feeling sick and exhausted since I got up this morning. Also had some dull af feelings in my tummy. All most definitely cause by cyclogest but it’s not stopped me googling ‘how soon after transfer can you feel symptoms’ ..... roll on the 1st of June!!


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m ready Leanne! Feeling excited; just praying our little frostie survives the thaw 😊💚


----------



## LeanneR

Got everything crossed for you rainbowmummy. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck today Rainbow, sending you lots of sticky vibes!!! xx


----------



## mms

All the best of luck Rainbowmummy.. I’m feeling positive for you 😊♥


----------



## RainbowMummy

We are officially PUPO! 😁🌈💕🦋
We were told the procedure went perfectly. There was a lot of love in the room - loads of hugs as they all know we’ve been through so much ☺❤ xx


----------



## LeanneR

Aw amazing rainbowmummy. Congratulations. Sending hugs and sticky vibes xx


----------



## welshweasel

Brilliant news rainbow! I’m sat waiting for ET, we thawed our two remaining embryos but only one survived so at least that settled the 2 vs 1 debate!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Leanne! 🤗
Best of luck Welshweasel! I’m sorry to hear one didn’t surivive - hope the one you’ll have on board today is a little fighter ❤


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations Rainbowmummy! 🌈 So glad to hear transfer went well & it was a good, positive atmosphere! xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck Welshweasel, sorry to hear about the one embryo, but the remaining one must be a trouper!! 👍🏼 xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Disney. They gave me acupuncture and full body massage beforehand so I was super-chilled for transfer too; still floating now!


----------



## mms

Welshweasel & Rainbowmummy - congratulation on reaching this far and keeping things crossed for both of you xx..

Hello all.. sorry I’m on my phone again so can’t see and msgs but hoping that you’re all doing well

Amf - so I went for my second scan today .. my endometrium has a very nice trilaminar appearance, However it’s still at only 6mm (last scan 5 days ago was at 4.7mm) I’m on day 16 of my estrogen. The doctor that did my ultrasound (who is also an IVF specialist) said that she thinks I should abandon this cycle and try again next cycle with a different approach. My doctor thinks I should continue taking the same dose of estrogen and repeat the scan on Saturday which he thinks will hopefully be at 7mm!! I’m very worried at this point and don’t want to lose valuable embryos yet if this is a legitimate hope and there is a chance then I don’t want to waste it either!! No doctor was able to give me an answer as to why my endometrium doesn’t thicken properly when on synthetic estrogen but does wonderfully well when on natural body produced estrogen!!


----------



## Mrsbura

congratulations Rainbow - a massage and acupuncture! Sounds like a lovely clinic.

MMS - speaking from experience I wouldn't abandon it just yet. It took me 23 days roughly last time to get to 7mm, and I got pregnant. I would wait and have another scan in a few days before you decide anything.

Welsh - Sorry to hear about the one embryo, but great news on the second! Fingers crossed this is your cycle. 

Leanne - how are you doing? How many DPT are you now? Any more symptoms?

Smurf - Sorry to hear your news. Take care, and keep us updated with whatever you decide to do.

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, I started progesterone on Sunday and am now just continuing that until Friday's transfer. I feel absolutely normal, which I guess is a good thing at the moment. We've been really busy with FIL over from South Africa, and then all the rest of DH's family joining us for the weekend to see him. FIL is here until Thursday, which falls neatly into our timeline. We are then going away for the weekend straight after transfer, so everything currently just feels right. Who knows!

FIL bought over a gift from his Russian girlfriend for me. She was worried about giving it to me, but it was so thoughtful. It was a framed icon from the Russian Orthodox Church. A note accompanied it which said 'Tatiana asked me to pass this to you. It is an icon from the Russian Orthodox Church that woman pray to for Children. When Tania was last in Russia she went to the Saint's church and prayed for you and had this icon blessed. She was nervous of giving it to you so I said that I would'. I'm not religious, but the sheer thoughtfulness of this made me cry. I couldn't believe that this lady who I've only met once, trekked to the otherside of Moscow and queued for 2 hours for me to have it blessed. It made me feel very humble. (there's a picture on my Instagram if anyone is interested - my username is summer17ivf).

Anyway, hope you're all ok and enjoying the sunny weather


----------



## RainbowMummy

Wow Mrsbura I’d get emotional too! What an incredibly thoughtful thing to do - I hope it brings you all the luck in the world.

I agree with Mrsbura, Mms, don’t give up yet - you’ve easily got another week to be able to get to 8mm plus - you’ve nothing to lose by continuing with the estrogen for a few more days and seeing what your lining is like then - and then make a judgement call x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Try a fertility massage to get lots of blood flow to the uterus too x


----------



## LeanneR

Welshweasal - congratulations on being pupo! Sorry to hear one of your embryos didn’t make it. Everything crossed that the one you’ve had transferred is an extra sticky one x

Mms - I agree with what the girls have said. You should carry on. A few days could make a lot of difference x

Mrs bura - im doing okay thanks. Extremely tired again today and desperate to test but nearly another day finished without me caving in. I’m 4dp5dt. Feels like it’s been about 40 days!  
What a lovely thing to do. So thoughtful of her. Hope it brings you lots of luck x

Hi to everyone else hope your all having a good day x


----------



## Mrsbura

Are any of you ladies using Lubion injections instead of bum bullets?

I can't have the bum bullets due to having no intestine and therefore not a real bum haha! This morning I went to do my lubion injection, and I still had some vials left over from my last cycle so I used one of those. I noticed that on the prescription from my last cycle I was prescribed two a day, this time I have only been prescribed one a day but they are the same strength as last time. 

My clinic has closed and I've only just remembered. What would you girls do tonight? Would you do a second one? It obviously can't hurt anything and last time it did result in a BFP, or would you stick to just one today?

In my fresh cycle I bled at day 7 and I'm wondering whether it was because I didn't get enough progesterone, so part of me wants to do 2 a day even if the clinic tell me 1 will be fine (I still have lots left from my last round). 

any thoughts?


----------



## RainbowMummy

Go with two hun; follow your instincts xx


----------



## smurf77

Hi girls, thanks for all of your messages. I’m doing fine although im having the heaviest bleed. Spoke to the clinic and have got an appointment with the consultant next week. Think I’ve decided one more go!!! The nurse said he might want me to try a natural FET which I’ve never done before.  But still not decided as that another couple of months on again.....see what he says. 

MMS keep going at least until Saturday to see if it’s increasing, you’re not far off. 

Welshweasle congrats on being PUPO, sorry one didn’t make it but glad one did. 🤞🤞🤞

Rainbowmummy great news on being PUPO sounds like a lovely positive experience. Good luck. 

Leanne can’t remember if I congratulated you too on being PUPO too. Stay away from the pee sticks for a few more days. 🤞🤞

Mrsbura I’d take two as you’ve got it. 

Hi Disney how’s your DP getting on?? 

Hi Cakebaby, how are you doing? Hope you’re ok. X


----------



## LeanneR

Glad your doing ok smurf. Great you’ve decided to have one more go. Wishing you lots of luck. Hope your heavy bleed passes quickly x

Ahhh ladies I’ve done something silly and tested this morning. It was negative. I’m only 5dp5dt so I know it’s still early and it can still change. But feel like I might be out. Trying to keep positive. So annoyed at myself for testing so early


----------



## RainbowMummy

Leanne try to stay hopeful. It is still very early xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Leanne, we were negative at 5 days too, & even on day 6 the line was very faint. It wasn’t till day 7 we had a decent line. Try not to stress lovely (easier said than done, I know!) J x


----------



## Cakebaby

OTD and it's a BFN. Knew it wouldn't change. Really sad but need to pick myself up and start again. Have called the clinic and left a message to explain we'll be wanting to start the next fet asap. 
Wishing you girls all the luck in the world. Xxx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Smurf, sorry, I didn’t see your message. That sucks that you’re having the heaviest bleed! But great news about your consultant appointment and another try. 😊

DP is doing ok! She had a bit of a scare Sunday night because she had some brown spotting. It was horrible because I was in work (I don’t finish till 7:30am!), so was trying to reassure her over the phone that it’s quite normal, & to be safe we’d phone the clinic first thing. We did just that, & the lady reassured us that it happens to almost everyone, and that brown (or even light pink), is just old blood coming away. I had, of course, already told her all of this, but she needed that confirmation from the experts. It went on for about 24 hours, but has now stopped, thankfully!! Oh, the stress! 

J x


----------



## DisneyJL

So sorry Cakebaby. Hopefully the clinic will get back to you swiftly & you can start the steps to next FET xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbowmummy I’m trying to. X

Thanks Disneyjl. That’s reassuring to know. Glad your dp is ok after your scare. Must of got such a fright x

So sorry cakebaby. Wishing you lots of luck for your next fet xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Also Leanne, which tests are you using? Silly question, I know, but the cheap ones didn’t really give us a definitive answer till 8/9dpt. J x


----------



## LeanneR

I used a clear blue early detection. I always use first response but I couldn’t get them when I was in the shop last night x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Cakebaby I’m so sorry to hear that. Pleased though to hear that you’re already thinking positively about moving on to the next transfer. Good luck for the next go! X


----------



## DisneyJL

Definitely try with First Response in a couple of days. We bought ours on Amazon 😊


----------



## LeanneR

Evening ladies
I’ve had the tiniest amount of pink blood when I went to the toilet there. Is it too late to be implantation bleeding? I really feel like af is about to come


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’ve heard it’s absolutely normal to bleed with IVF pregnancies. I’d say rest up, try to get some sleep and see what it’s like in the morning. Keep us posted. Definitely take it super easy tomorrow x


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbow mummy. No more blood since that one wee bit so hoping it’s nothing. Quiet day with work today so should get a chance to chill x


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s a relief! X


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies. How’s everyone doing? X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Symptom spotting like crazy! Forgot how stressful the wait is!
How are you today? Did you have any more bleeding yesterday? X


----------



## LeanneR

Aw it’s terrible isn’t it rainbow mummy. Have you got any symptoms? No more bleeding. Still negative this morning though. But I’m keepig positive x


----------



## welshweasel

I’m losing the plot entirely rainbow. I have all manner of symptoms that at 4dp5dt I can’t logically put done to anything other than me going crazy as it’s too early. Suspect I will cave and start testing tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh I so hope you get your BFP Leanne 💚

Welshweasel it’s too much isn’t it! 😩
I feel a bit like I’ve pulled muscles in my tummy sometimes and I’m super tired, but I may well be over-thinking everything! My OTD is Wednesday but I’m tempted to POAS between tomorrow and Monday 😬


----------



## LeanneR

Don’t do it girls. Wait till your otd. It will make you even crazier testing early. X


----------



## LeanneR

Rainbow mummy your otd is before mine. Funny how the waiting times differ between clinics x


----------



## RainbowMummy

I had a day 6 transfer; I wonder if that’s why?
You’re so right about not testing early...I know I shouldn’t but man the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies, I am officially Pupo!! Just had my transfer which was really uncomfortable but at least it’s over now. 

Our little embryo only survived the thaw process by 60% so I’m not holding out much hope for this cycle. My last cycle they told me the embryo had thawed perfectly so I’m a little bit gutted. 

Hope everyone is ok! Sorry no personals I’m on my phone 🙂


----------



## RainbowMummy

Congrats on being PUPO! I’ve no idea on percentages re our thaw; I guess ignorance is bliss sometimes! I hope you have a little fighter there. Time to think positive and relax. Can highly recommend Zita West IVF meditation on iTunes xx


----------



## LeanneR

Congratulations on being pupo mrs bura. Hope the 2ww isn’t to stressful for you x

I got my first response tests today. I’d already done a clear blue this morning and it was negative. Decided to try a Fr and I’ve got a very light but a very definite possitive


----------



## DisneyJL

Amazing Leanne!!! First response are so much better for early detection.

Congratulations on being PUPO MrsBura!

RainbowMummy & Welshweasel, I feel for you!! The 2ww is a nightmare & makes you so paranoid about every little thing! Hang in there ladies, you’re doing well!

AFM, we had my younger sister’s wedding yesterday, so it was the first test for DP having to attend a social event sober!! She did brilliantly though, fair play. We have our 1st scan a week today! J x


----------



## LeanneR

They really are disneyjl. So annoyed at myself for buying clear blue but couldn’t find fr anywhere. Got a stack of them now though so hopefully will see a darker line next time I test. 
Aw hope the wedding went well. Did any body ask why she wasn’t drinking? X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Yes Leanne!! This has made my day 😁💖

Well done on your OH’s first sober outing Disney! Always a tricky one; hope she managed to hide it well!


----------



## mms

Hello ladies.. sorry for not being able to respond to each and everyone of you but hoping you’re all doing well.. congrats for those who are officially PUPO. And good luck for those waiting for their first scan.

Amf- very unusually but my endometrium shrunk from 6mm to 4.7 mm.. no triple line and irregular endometrium. Once again even the doctors are unable to tell me why is that happening! My doctor wants me to terminate this cycle and start again next cycle with a higher dose of estrogen. I’m not happy with that approach as it seems my body is not responding well to synthetic estrogen. I would want him to put me on low dose FSH injection to help stimulate my ovaries to produce their own estrogen. I usually do much better on natural or stimulated cycles.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh Mms how disappointing :-(
You know your body better than any doctor and I agree you should go with what your instincts tell you for the next cycle x


----------



## LeanneR

So sorry to hear that mms you must be so disappointed. Agree with rainbow mummy you know your body best. Think it’s time they listen to you.

Thanks rainbowmummy. Can’t quite believe it after feeling so deflated. Tested again this morning and the lines not any darker which is worrying me a little but even though it was fmu I’d been thirsty through the night so had a bit to drink so hoping that my urine was just quite diluted. X


----------



## DisneyJL

The wedding was great, thanks. & nobody really noticed that she wasn’t drinking, & the people that knew she wasn’t (like my mum & sister) know about the IVF anyway.

Yeah, it was probably just diluted urine. When is your OTD? 

Have you other ladies who are PUPO managed to hold off testing? J x


----------



## welshweasel

Glad the wedding was fun Disney! 

So sorry your cycle is cancelled mms, you must be disappointed. I agree that you should push for what you’re happy with for your next cycle, at least that way you will feel more positive going into it.

Congratulations Leanne! Fingers crossed for good line progression. 

So I totally caved as I knew I would. Tested yesterday (4dp5dt) and BFN. Tested again today and it’s a faint BFP. V early days but feeling hopeful.


----------



## DisneyJL

Wow welsh weasel, that’s awesome! Hoping that line just gets darker & darker for you. 😬


----------



## RainbowMummy

Fab news on the BFPs! Really hope they darken nicely over the next couple of days 😊
I had some cheapie tests lying around which have come up negative, though I did have spotting today so hoping and praying it’s from implantation 🤞🏼
Have ordered a FRER which I’ll do on Monday xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Yeah, the cheap ones are rubbish unless you are like 10dpt!! Fingers crossed your FRER will show those cheapies who’s boss! 👊🏼


----------



## LeanneR

That’s good no one noticed disneyjl nothing worse than awkward questions when your not ready for anyone to know. Otd is Friday. Just praying for a darker line soon x

Welshweasal - great news on your bfp! Your so lucky to get it so early. Fingers crossed the line keeps getting darker x

Rainbow mummy - first response all the way. It’s far too early for a cheapie to pick anything up. Fingers crossed for a bfp on Monday x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks ladies 😊😘😘


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies

I think I may be out  tested again this morning and the line is lighter than it’s ever been. Thing it might be a chemical. What do you all think? Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh no Leanne 😔. Did you use a FRER? My tests in the past have sometimes been darker in the afternoon with a 3 to 4 hour hold - have you get another you can test with later? X


----------



## LeanneR

Yeah I did rainbow mummy. My only hope again is that my urine was too diluted as I’ve been drinking lots of water again and could see my urine was quite clear. I have got another test think I’ll try this afternoon as that’s when I got my best line. Just need to try and not drink to much. X


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Leanne, I always get darker lines in the afternoon- don’t give up yet xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks Chrissy Lou. Not long till your scan. How you feeling? X


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Very nervous Leanne,but I’ve been feeling quite ill so hope that’s a good sign? Xx


----------



## welshweasel

I also get stronger lines in the afternoon so try not to panic!


----------



## LeanneR

Fingers crossed for you Chrissy. You’ll be fine x

I got a slightly darker line this afternoon. I’d say the same darkness as my Friday pm test. Defo lighter than my am ones yesterday and today. Also my Dh looked at this mornings one and he thinks it’s a fraction darker than yesterday’s one. Arrrgghhh I’ve no idea anymore. This is why you shouldn’t test early   

How’s everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

So stressful isn’t it! Well it hopefully still sounds like good news Leanne. Remind me when your OTD is? X


----------



## LeanneR

It’s friday rainbow mummy. X


----------



## Camsie

Is anyone else doing Lubion injections? I'm only on day two and three injection site is so painful!!


----------



## welshweasel

Poor you Camsie, I’ve heard Lubion is painful. No personal experience, I’m using the delightful utrogestan pessaries, 4 a day, which is v messy!


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m doing Clexane injections and my bruises are horrific! 
The things we do hey!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Tested with a FRER this morning and it was negative 😢
Official test day from the clinic is Wednesday so I’ll try again then. Feeling deflated 😔 xx


----------



## LeanneR

It’s not over yet rainbowmummy. Try keep positive which is impossible I know but it’s still early xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Leanne; can’t help thinking there should be at least a hint of a line a week past a 6 day transfer - I guess the clinics give us official test days for a reason though. Praying so hard that I get my BFP later in the week! 
How are you feeling today Leanne? Staying away from the tests?! X


----------



## LeanneR

They do. And that’s why we shouldn’t test early cause it causes us more stress. I’ve googled every story imaginable about bfns turning in to Bfps on otd and there is quite a few possitive stories out there. I so hope that it changes for you. Got everything crossed x

No still testing daily. I picked up more tests yesterday which were just normal first response not the frer one so done that this morning and the line is hardly there. So need to get more frer today just for peace of mind x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sucks doesn’t it; the most stressful thing ever!
Think I’m going to pay out the money and go for an HCG blood test on Wednesday so I have a definitive answer xx


----------



## welshweasel

Early testing really is awful, it doesn’t achieve anything but I can’t help myself! Leanne you deffo need the FRER, the other ones aren’t sensitive enough for this early so don’t panic. Rainbow, keeping everything crossed you get your BFP. When I did my last cycle there was someone cycling at the same time who didn’t get their BFP until 9dp5dt so hang on in there. 

I’ve done a million tests the past couple of days, DH has given up telling me not to do them. I’ve got reasonable line progression and a positive digital today - only 6 days til OTD....this could be expensive!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Positive Digi is a fantastic sign your hcg is nice and high 😁


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations Welshweasel!

Leanne & Rainbow, I’m keeping everything crossed for you!

AFM, DP had some red spotting with mild cramping earlier today - I phoned the clinic and they said it was likely caused by the pesseries, but then at about 3ish she passed a fairly sizeable clot. 😕 There’s not been much since, & she’s not had any more pain, so we are just trying to remain optimistic until we call the clinic again in the morning.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh no Disney, it’s always scary when you see blood. Tell her to rest as much as possible. Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## LeanneR

Rainbow mummy - I’ve wanted to do the same. Dh told me it was a waste of money. He’s now regretting saying that with the money I’ve spent on tests ha! 

Welshweasal - so happy your seeing difference in your lines. Absolutely amazing you’ve got a digital result too. I’m hoping that tomorrow will be the day I’ll see a wee difference. It’s a very expensive habit to get into but it’s just got to be done 😀

Aw Disney how scary. Hope she’s taking it easy. Got everything crossed that everything’s ok. How long is it until your scan? X


----------



## DisneyJL

Thanks ladies - she’s been resting up all day, so hopefully the little bean has stayed put!!

You’re right Leanne, it’s a very expensive habit, but at least it’s not a drug habit!! That would be more expensive! 😂😂


----------



## LeanneR

Morning ladies

Looks like my worst fears have been confirmed. Test this morning is negative. Nothing there at all today.
Totally gutted x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh no Leanne. Remember you’re still a way off from your OTD but I know that’s not much consolation. Will you have a blood test on Friday anyway? xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbowmummy. My clinic don’t do blood tests. Was thinking of phoning them today and telling them I’d been testing positive but now it’s negative but think they’ll just tell me to keep going with my meds till Friday x


----------



## RainbowMummy

There’s a private scan place near us, you know the 4D type places, that also offers blood tests. You may be able to find something like that near you - not cheap though - about £70 😩
Maybe just test again on Friday instead to know for sure - hope and pray everything turns out well for you xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Leanne - my clinic won't really accept a definitive answer until OTD so they would say to continue with meds until then too. How are you feeling?

Disney - Has your DP had any further spotting? Is she ok? Hoping there hasn't been any other episodes

Rainbow - have you tested anymore? What's the latest with you?

Hope everyone else is ok! Sending hugs to everyone regardless of their results.

AFM, I had transfer on Friday and so far I feel no different. Not sure whether this is a good sign or not, I'm such a symptom spotter. We've been away for the weekend so that was a nice distraction, struggling to pay attention at work again today though. I'm going to try my hardest to not test until maybe Wednesday 6th, but at the moment that seems a very long way off! How am I only day 4......


----------



## RainbowMummy

Congrats on being PUPO Mrsbura! 

No updates from me - I haven’t tested again today but went for reflexology for a bit of an energy boost to the uterus - I’ll do anything that might help! 
I’ll probably pay for a blood test tomorrow to check HCG levels...or may just do a HPT on Friday...haven’t decided yet xx


----------



## LeanneR

Going to look into that this afternoon rainbow mummy think that’s the only way to know for definite. Done a less sensitive test a wee while ago and there was a squinter of a line there again! I’m so confused. I’m keeping everything crossed for you that you get you bfp x

Mrs bura congrats on being pupo. Hope your taking it easy. Stay away from the tests as long as you can. Wish I had.its easier said than done though.. I’m just really confused. Stark white test this morning with a frer then a very very light line on a regular fr a few hours later. Still think I’m out though cause it’s a struggle to see the line so it’s defo lighter x


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’ve decided to have a blood test tomorrow. One lady my reflexologist treats didn’t have a positive HPT until 16 days after transfer and she had a healthy pregnancy. Only way she knew before that was the blood test. Good luck Leanne - hopefully we both have our take home babies on board xx


----------



## Camsie

Eeep FET tomorrow! Just ate a load of pineapple and Brazil nuts 😆 any other top tips? Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Good luck Camsie! Try to be relaxed and calm and download something funny to watch while you’re doing your 20 mins chill after the transfer. Apparently laughing is linked to successful transfers - who knew!?!


----------



## welshweasel

Good luck camsie! I heard about the link with laughing too, I watched ridiculous parking videos on YouTube after my transfer. At least it makes you feel like you’re doing something!


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck for transfer Camsie!

Still got everything crossed for you Leanne & Rainbow. What are your GPs like Leanne? If they’re quite good, then make an appointment with them & ask for a blood test. Just say you need to put your mind at rest as it’s driving you insane.

AFM, we called the local early pregnancy unit this morning to see if we could get an early scan, & they fitted us in. All was ok thankfully!!! Everything was as it should be; the foetus measured 4mm long, & we could see a little heartbeat flickering away. Absolutely insane at that size! She’s measuring 5 weeks 5 days, so a little behind, but the woman did say that because it’s such a small structure it’s hard to be accurate at this stage. J x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Fantastic news Disney! These little babies don’t half stress us out! X


----------



## Camsie

Thanks ladies!  I love the tip about laughter, will definitely do that!  x


----------



## Chrissy Lou

Morning everyone,

I hope you still get some good news soon Leanne and Rainbowmummy, keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone else, sorry I've missed so much due to bad morning sickness. We had our first scan yesterday at 6w3d and everything was fine, we even saw the little heartbeat. Feeling very happy and a bit emotional  

xx


----------



## LeanneR

Good luck camsie x

Brilliant news Disney. So happy for you and your dp x

Rainbowmummy - wishing you lots of luck for your blood test today got everything crossed x

Aww Chrissy Lou that’s lovely. Nothing better than seeing that wee flicker. X

Afm another squinter line this morning. Getting harder and harder to see. Going to try phoning my doctor this morning see if they’ll do a blood test for me. Can’t see it though they are useless at the best of times x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Chrissy Lou; sorry about the bad morning sickness but great sign you have a strong baby there!

Leanne, pleased to hear you still have a line showing. Hopefully you’ll be able to get your blood test done...

I tested with a First Response this morning and it was negative, so not holding out much hope for the blood test but we’ll see xx


----------



## LeanneR

Aw rainbow mummy sorry your fr was negative. I’m so hoping your blood test is different. When do you get the results? X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Not sure; I’m guessing tomorrow xx


----------



## LeanneR

I’ve just had another bfn. Think I need to stop kidding myself x


----------



## Camsie

So sorry Leanne xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sorry Leanne 😔. Remember though that your OTD is Friday and my clinic said two days after that for a HPT; in which case things may change? Sending lots of love xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

See if you have an Ultrasound Direct clinic near your - my HCG test was £45 today which is way cheaper than a lot of places x


----------



## lori84

2 weeks passed after being told the lining wasn't thick enough and only at 4.3, scan yesterday and it was only 5.1. That's the cycle abandoned and I now have to wait 6 weeks to start on patches.


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m so sorry to hear that Lori; I can imagine how disappointed you must be xx


----------



## lori84

I am upset as this wasn't 'supposed' to be the issue, the eggs were supposed to be the issue and they got them no problem!!


----------



## DisneyJL

Leanne & Rainbow, I am absolutely devastated for you both. I am still hoping you’ll get a late BFP 🤞🏼🤞🏼

Hi Chrissy, glad all is ok with your little peanut! 😍

Sorry about your lining Lori, it must be a bigger kick in the teeth when that wasn’t ‘the issue’!!

Hi to everyone else 👋🏼


----------



## carlab

Hi everyone,

I’m late to jump on the May thread but hope you don’t mind me joining.

I feel exhausted after reading through this thread. Congratulations on all the BFPs, what great news. And my thoughts are with you all that haven’t had the results you hoped for.

Im very fortunate to have to ICSI babies already. My last cycle gave me one frostie which we are transferring on Monday. I’m on a natural cycle so no meds at all. I have a 5AA blast. Does anyone know how long it is to test with a natural FET? I know I will find out Monday but keen to make plans.

Good luck everyone still on their journeys. X


----------



## welshweasel

Hi carlab, 

My clinic set OTD at 13dp5dt but I know they vary between 9dp5dt and 16dp5dt. With a fet at least there’s no trigger to worry about (in most cases) so if you are an early tester you don’t need to worry about whether it’s a real BFP or still trigger!


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbow mummy. My doc has agreed to do a blood test tomorrow if the clinic suggest it. How are you today? Been thinking of you X

So sorry to hear that Lori. Big hugs x

Welcome Carlab. Wishing you lots of luck on your journey x

Thank you Disney. Still hoping myself for a miracle x

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Still no blood result so I’m in limbo for a little while longer. Should DEFINITELY be in the morning!
Glad to hear your doctor will do the blood test. Hope we both get our miracle BFPs!

Welcome Carla; good luck for Monday!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## JaneVT

Hi everyone please can I join? Had my 1st embryo transfer last Friday... finding the 2 week wait torture!! Wondering if anyone else is at a similar point? Xxx


----------



## LeanneR

Definitely a negative for me. To stop all medication today.


----------



## RainbowMummy

So sorry Leanne; I’m still waiting on my blood result...
Do you have a plan yet moving forwards? xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks rainbow mummy. We still have one embie in the freezer. Need a bit of time off I think though. Get myself back to normal for a bit instead of feeling like a hormonal wreck. So maybe try again the end of the year.
Keeping everything crossed for some good news from your blood results xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hopefully that little frostie will be the one to complete your family.
I agree taking time out is a good plan. You’ll know when the time is right xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Good luck for Monday Carla!

The 2ww is horrendous Jane, just hang in there!!

I’m so sorry Leanne. I think having a little break will do you good - you can feel normal again & enjoy life without being suffocated by IVF (temporarily!)


----------



## RainbowMummy

Blood test came back negative, girls :-(
Had a gut feeling anyway - I was more devastated when I got the negative HPT the other day than I feel now. Have emailed the clinic to discuss next steps xx


----------



## LeanneR

Aw I’m so sorry rainbow mummy. Good your ready to put a plan in place. The clinic asked me this morning if I wanted booked in for another fet and I was like no I need a break first but as the days gone on I’m eager to get started again x

Thanks Disney x


----------



## DisneyJL

So sorry Rainbow, but as Leanne said - great that you’re forward-thinking!

That’s understandable Leanne, after some time to digest this result you can always contact your clinic to get the ball rolling again.

Best of luck ladies, sending you lots of hugs (& virtual wine!!) xx


----------



## welshweasel

Sorry to hear it’s not good news rainbow and Leanne. Take care of yourselves and hope you can come up with a plan to take things forwards when you’re ready.

How’s your wife doing Disney? Hope you’re both managing to relax a bit now.

I’m 11dp5dt today, two more days until OTD but got 2-3 weeks on digital today so feeling positive. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s an amazing sign Welshweasel! Hope all continues to go well for you 

I thought you might consider an FET sooner Leanne - follow your gut 😊

Currently having a nice cold beer and looking forward to good wine in Cornwall when we go away on Sunday for a week - every cloud 🙂 🥂

Have emailed the clinic to discuss next steps - feel we may as well try to go for embryo adoption of a good quality blast that’s been CCS tested rather than the rigmarole of a whole fresh double donor cycle for more abysmal stats! Will see what they say...

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## LeanneR

Aw that’s fab welshweasal. There’s nothing better than seeing those weeks on a test. I remember it well with my daughter x

Thanks rainbow mummy and Disney. Dh and I have just been out for a meal where I had two very large glasses of wine and we had a really good chat about what we do next so feeling positive and always good when your both on the same page. 

Xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Definitely! Glad you got to enjoy a nice boozy dinner 🙂 xx


----------



## LeanneR

Evening ladies

How’s everyone doing?

I seem to be doing okay now after my bfn. A bit too okay if that makes sense. It’s good I guess that I’m not crying every 2 minutes like I was Wednesday till Friday. Feel like everyone’s walking on egg shells waiting for me to breakdown. Started to bleed already. Started on Friday. Only light the now but I’m glad it’s happened quite quickly. Going to phone the clinic tomorrow to book our review appointment 

Hope everyone’s had a good weekend x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Leanne, pleased to hear you’re doing ok 🙂
I’m taking Norethisterone as didn’t want to have my period whilst on holiday this week - also a period just feels like a kick when you’re down so soon after a BFN - well done for getting through that as it’s a tough hurdle.
We’ll be having our “next steps” call in the next few days too x


----------



## DisneyJL

Congratulations Welshweasel! 

Leanne, you’re amazing to be handling this so well. That strength will get you your BFP one day soon!

Rainbow, good idea with the norethisterone. That’s the last thing you need when you’re away!!!

AFM, I’m off to America tomorrow with my Dad. DP was supposed to be coming, but didn’t want to risk the travel & being in a foreign country while only 7 weeks pregnant! I am gutted, we both are, but it’s definitely the right decision!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## LeanneR

Good thinking rainbow mummy. Wish I’d thought of that. We’re away for a long weekend this week so I’m hoping af will be done by then. Hope you have a lovely holiday. X

Aw thank you Disney. I’m surprised myself ha! Slightly worried about the next few days as my Dh is away and he’s had me wrapped up in cotton wool since Friday. Sure I’ll be fine though. Wow America. Hope you have a lovely time. Hard to leave your dp behind but definitely the right decision x

Looking like our next fet will start in August. Going to enjoy my weekend away then get back on the healthy living. Try get a bit more weight off before we start


----------



## welshweasel

Sounds like a great plan Leanne. Hope you and rainbow both have a lovely time away and have a chance to recharge. 

Disney - sorry you’re having to go away without your partner but I totally understand the reasoning, hope you have a brilliant time. 

How’s everyone else doing? 

I’m feeling pretty sick today, I’m 4+6, just got 3+ on a digital so hopefully that’s a good sign. Got my scan booked for next Friday when I’ll be 6+2 so not long to wait!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi everyone!

Disney, you’ll have a fab time with your Dad. Real shame your OH won’t be going but completely understand her reasons.

Leanne I hope you have an amazing long weekend away - good timing for both of us to have a change of scenery 🙂

Welshweasel great news re the Digi test! Really pleased everything is going so well for you 🙂

xx


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Ladies, 

Quick update from me - i'm 12dp5dt and I have the faintest line on a FRER. Honestly it's so faint that it's even hard to see. I'm thinking this cycle is a dud and I'm just waiting to bleed. I had the same result yesterday, but it hasn't got any darker and both are barely visible. An internet cheapie detected absoloutely nothing, but the FRER there is the tiniest of hope.

OTD is on Friday, our clinic don't offer bloods, so I really hope it gets darker for Friday otherwise I'll be ringing them with a "i'm not really sure what my result is".  I would have thought if there was going to be any HCG in my system it would be quite detectable by now


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Mrsbura; can only imagine your anxiety right now - really hope that line darkens over the next few days xx


----------



## LeanneR

Thanks welshweasal. Not long till your scan now. Hope the time isn’t dragging too much for you x

Mrs bura - how did you get on today? Hope that you got your bfp x

Rainbow mummy how are you? 

I’m all packed and ready for our long weekend away. Cannot wait to get away from these four walls and recharge x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Good for you Leanne; change of scenery is just what you need 😊
I’m doing ok thanks - have had a few moments recently where I’ve wondered if this is actually going to happen for us - amidst our long journey, we’ve only got to transfer once, so I just have to hope that was a one-off and that another will stick - fingers crossed. How are you doing in yourself Leanne? X


----------



## LeanneR

I don’t know where you find the strength from rainbow mummy with all the heartache you’ve been through. You are so strong. Next time will be your time. X
I’ve been ok. Had a few wobbles but been so focussed on this weekend away that’s kept me going. Bit worried how I’ll be after this weekend but I’m going to get my head back in prep mode for the next transfer so that should keep me occupied x


----------



## Mrsbura

Hi Leanne, thanks for asking after me. It went back to a BFN, can’t say I was surprised. I’m ok, and feeling a bit emotional but quite strong at the same time if that makes sense. I have a “WTF” Appointment on Monday 25th June where I will request going straight into our next round if possible. We have no frozen left so it will be a full fresh cycle again, this is the last one on NHS so fingers crossed it works at some point!


----------



## RainbowMummy

Sorry to hear that MrsBura; this whole bloody process is mashing my head these days!

How are you Leanne? Did you enjoy your weekend away?

xx


----------



## LeanneR

So sorry mrs bura. It’s just not fair! Hope you appointment goes well x

Our weekend away was fab thanks rainbow mummy. Struggling a bit now we’re back. Dh is away working which isn’t helping my mood. I threw away my pregnancy tests today. Not sure why I hadn’t done it sooner. Then about an hour later I found my scan and embryo pictures and couldn’t stop crying for about half an hour! Seems silly now. 
How was the rest of your break? Have you heard from your clinic yet?


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m struggling at times now I’m back too, but also think it could be monster PMT!

We did have our call and have decided to do another fresh round - hopefully this way we’ll have at least a couple of embryos to transfer giving us a couple of goes.

We discussed embryo adoption too, but the doctor told us we wouldn’t get any embryos of a better grade than a day 6 B grade which is what we transferred last time...so would we be any better off? Goodness knows...

They also suggested not doing PGS testing next time as they wonder if some of the abnormal results that ping up with these young donors would actually self-correct. They explained that PGS testing is never really done with young donors, and the success rate is high, so makes you wonder if it’s almost too much info to have... 
I did read of a lady in the States who had her blasts tested in one lab, and then had the same ones retested in another lab, and the results were completely different - honestly it’s all just too much to take in!

Two other clinics I contacted a few days ago out of curiosity, one in Spain and the other in Greece, and they don’t even do PGS testing on double donor cycles as it’s so unlikely to be needed as they have such good results.

Think we might just take the gamble without the testing and hope for the best...nervous but might just be the way forward. I do worry that the 5 blasts we had discarded for being abnormal, if they really were abnormal / would have self-corrected? Aarrgghh, as great as google is for info, sometimes there’s just too much info out there!

Sorry for the ramble 😬❤


----------



## LeanneR

So much for you to think about rainbow mummy. It’s shocking that they are just telling you this now about the pgs testing. But you can’t focus on what’s done. Just got to look forward. Think I’d agree with you to take the gamble without the testing next time. When do you think your start your next cycle? X


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks Leanne. You’re so right; have to just look forwards, but you’re right, it does make you wonder why they didn’t discuss the pros and cons of PGS testing more before...
We’ve been in touch with Serum in Greece and they can offer two AA blasts for adoption for €3,000 - so for half the price of a fresh double donor cycle, we are at least guaranteed two top grade blasts. Again, lots of decisions to make! 
Where are you at with your next transfer? X


----------



## DisneyJL

Morning all, how is everyone doing? I am back from America - had a lovely time catching up with relatives, but missed DP so much & I’m glad to be back! I can see the difference in her belly - it’s started forming into a pot!!
We had our 2nd scan yesterday, we are 9 weeks 4 days, & the little darling was wriggling about moving its arms & head around. It was incredible! Our due date is 20/01/19, & we have now been discharged from the clinic, & will be seeing the midwife next week to plan the next steps. 
This forum has been so helpful through all the ups and downs over the last 20 months, and we will be eternally grateful for all your support throughout this rollercoaster. I sincerely hope that you will all have your miracle babies in the near future, & I will be checking in on the site regularly to stay updated. J x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Disney! Lovely to hear from you and so pleased you had a fab time in the States.
That’s great re the little one - amazing how quickly they turn from tadpoles into proper little babies!
xx


----------



## DisneyJL

I know, it really is. At the first scan it was just a little ball, & just under 3 weeks later it looks like a baby! Crazy!!! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hello lovely ladies, hope you’re well well 🙂
Sorry I’ve been quiet - we’ve been looking at our options. My sister has been amazing and offered to be our egg donor ❤. Just looking at UK clinics and will go from there ☺ xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Oh wow, that’s amazing news Rainbow!! What a fantastic & selfless idea! Keep us updated 🙂


----------



## LeanneR

Aw wow that’s lovely news rainbow mummy. How nice of her x

So glad your wee bubba is doing so well Disney. It really is amazing the difference in the scans. Hope your dp is keeping well.

Nothing much happening with me. Should hear from the clinic in the next few weeks and things should start with my August cycle. Just enjoying feeling normal for the time being


----------



## RainbowMummy

It’s a nice feeling isn’t it Leanne and so good to have that positive mindset rather than being impatient for the next cycle to start. Looking forward to hearing your updates


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Leanne & Rainbow,
How are you both? Any updates?
DP is 26+5 today with a little princess lodging! 👸🏻💕


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Disney! How lovely to hear from you.
That’s so exciting re your little Disney Princess! Amazing how quickly time flies...

My sister is due to start stims in a few days and with a bit of luck, we’ll be looking at transfer within 3 or 4 weeks 😬💚🤞🏼


----------



## DisneyJL

That’s brilliant news Rainbow! Fingers crossed for a BFP in time for Christmas! 🤞🏼🤞🏼🍀🍀🙏🏼🙏🏼 Keep us updated on your sister’s & your progress xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

I will; thanks so much 😊😘💚


----------



## LeanneR

Hi ladies

Lovely to hear from you both 😀

I had started my nasal spray again last month but have been struggling with a weight gain and had to stop my nasal spray the day before my baseline scan as my bmi was too high. My head just wasn’t in it this time think im so scared of having another bfn. So going to get myself fit and healthy and get some positive mental attitude set before starting again. 

Disney - lonely to hear you having a baby girl. Cannot believe how far along your dp is. Not long to go now x

Rainbow mummy - that is fantastic news. Will keep everything for you. Will look forward to your update x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Leanne, sounds like you’re absolutely making the right decision. Once you’re in the right frame of mind, and your body is tip top, I bet you’ll have your successful cycle 😊

My sister had a scan yesterday and has 10 follicles, with collection likely to be this Wednesday to let the smaller follicles catch up in size. I’m starting to get anxious now! Was so calm until this morning!


----------



## leah1234

Morning please can I ask when on the new protocol for fet and started Utrogestan pessaries  did you notice any spotting, my period is not due for another 13 days transfer is on Tuesday  but have noticed that they is a bit of blood when I wipe sorry tmi this morning x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Leah, sorry but I don’t know the answer. Do you have an out of hours telephone number for your clinic? X


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Leanne, nice to hear from you. 🙂 As Rainbow said, it sounds like you made the right decision. Concentrate on yourself for a few months, and then go again. 👍🏼

Rainbow, that’s great news about the follicles! I’m so excited for you! 😬

Leah, I know that the pessaries can cause irritation to the cervix, which can sometimes cause spotting. If it is only when you wipe, it sounds like it may be that because there isn’t much of it.


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Disney and Leanne! Hope all is good with you guys.
Delighted to say I am officially PUPO as of this morning with a 5AA embryo!

Incredibly all the other 10 embryos made by to blastocyst!! They are freezing 4 today and will see how the others fair by tomorrow to freeze the remaining good ones.
Can’t believe how much has been going for us this time round - just amazing and feel so blessed and happy 😊🌈❤


----------



## DisneyJL

Wow Rainbow, that’s an awesome haul!!! Congratulations on being PUPO! I have been checking back every couple of days for your update, & can’t tell you how pleased I am for you. I actually had goosebumps reading your post! ☺ Sending you lots of sticky vibes & baby dust. When is OTD? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Ah thanks Disney! It was about time we had some good luck 😊
We’ve had a total of 5 great blasts frozen, so I’m over the moon and may even get the big family I’d love after all 😉💚🌈


----------



## RainbowMummy

OTD is 16th Nov...


----------



## DisneyJL

5 good frosties is amazing! I really hope you do get your big family!! 😁 8 days to go! 
🤞🏼🍀🙏🏼🤞🏼🍀🙏🏼🤞🏼🍀🙏🏼


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m losing my mind - patience is not one of my virtues! 🤯


----------



## DisneyJL

I remember the 2ww well - it was HELL!!! I remember we had the transfer on a Friday, & by Sunday it already felt like it had been a week! 😫


----------



## RainbowMummy

It’s excruciating isn’t it! 😂
I am SO testing early; no way I can wait until the 16th!! 🤞🏼


----------



## DisneyJL

I don’t blame you!! We tested early, even though we insisted we never would, but it’s so hard not knowing!!! (Actually, DP tested every day from 4dpt! 🙄🤦🏻‍♀️) xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

I ordered FRER on Amazon Prime last night 😂🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## DisneyJL

🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## RainbowMummy

I got my BFP Disney!! Tested this afternoon - 5dp5dt. Still early days but in a state of shock and sheer happiness!! 😁


----------



## DisneyJL

Omg, awesome news!!!! Congratulations!! You will be testing like a loon every day now, lol! 😂 I really hope it sticks! 🙏🏼😬❤


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thanks so much 😁🌈 😘😘


----------



## LeanneR

Rainbow, congratulations!!! This is such lovely news to read. So happy for you xxx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thank you Leanne!! ❤


----------



## DisneyJL

Happy OTD Rainbow! Hoping all is going well 🙏🏼🤞🏼 xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Thank you Disney! Still getting positives and have a scan booked in for 4th Dec  xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Awesome news! I look forward to an update! 😬😬 xx


----------



## DisneyJL

How did the scan go Rainbow? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Ahh you’re so sweet for checking in on me! 😍
All amazing! Heard the heartbeat - measuring spot on with a super strong little heart 😊❤
How’s everything with you guys? xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Lush news! How many weeks are you now? Everything fine our end too, we have a scan today so will get an updated estimate on her size. Less than 6 weeks to go now! 😮 It has absolutely flown. I always thought it would drag because you can’t wait to meet them, but it hasn’t at all. xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Less than 6 weeks?! That’s amazing!! What a perfect little new year present 💝
I am 7 weeks today 😁 xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Ahhh, fab hun! Our scan went ok - she’s estimated to be 6lb 3oz at 34+2. Induction booked for 7th January! 😬😬😬 xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Oh wow!! I’m so excited for you 😁 xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hey Rainbow, how’s everything going? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

All good thanks Disney! 
Had my booking appointment today - all still seems very surrral - can’t wait to get the Harmony test results back - hopefully they’ll be normal and I’ll be able to relax and enjoy the pregnancy 🙂

Only a couple of weeks until you meet your little lady!! 💝
How are you feeling?!


----------



## DisneyJL

How exciting for you! 😬 & I know what you mean - it still feels surreal for us, & we’re 36 weeks!! I don’t think it’ll really sink in until we’ve had her home for a while! When will you get the results back? Hope it’s not too long for you to wait!
Getting very close for us now, & with Christmas & New Year upcoming, the next few weeks will fly by! 😃 We’ve purchased a birthing/exercise ball, which is helping with the pressure DP is feeling down there this week. It’s just a waiting game now to see if baby decides to come before January 7th xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

We’re having the Harmony test done on the 2nd and the results will be back within a fortnight..
So looking forward to an update on your little one’s arrival! How’s your other half feeling about the birth? xx


----------



## DisneyJL

She’s up & down, lol! Sometimes she feels ok about it, other times she has a complete meltdown. She initially wanted an elective cesearian, so our consultant referred us to a consultant midwife to discuss everything. We went yesterday, & she was really good because she just talked about all the pros & cons of both options, & obviously said that a vaginal birth is most natural. We have a scan on the 2nd, so that is going to be the clincher, because at 34+2 she was already estimated to be 6lb3oz. 
So she basically does feel a lot better about the prospect of a vaginal delivery, & is leaning towards that now, providing the 38wk scab doesn’t estimate the weight to be 9lb+
xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

I can totally understand all her fears. I say do what you’re doing - keep an open mind for now, and see what the baby’s weight is nearer the time - I wouldn’t want to be pushing out a 9 pounder either! 😳


----------



## RainbowMummy

How’s everything going Disney?! Everything still on for the 7th? X


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Rainbow, little baby Jessica arrived yesterday morning at 11:15am via caesarean. She weighed 8lb11oz & is absolutely perfect!! Mum & baby are both doing well xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s such fantastic news!! I’ve been thinking about you all the last few days.
Beautiful name ❤
I’m so so happy for the three of you xx
I had my 12 week scan on Wednesday and all looks fine and we are very low risk for chromosome issues, so fingers crossed we will finally get our take home baby! xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Oh wow, that’s amazing news! So happy for you! 😊 We came home yesterday evening, & had a good first night - Jessie is so good! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s amazing! How’s your other half doing with the c section recovery? I’m planning on have an elective this time - had an emergency c section with my 7 year old, but Poppy (our stillborn) was a natural delivery so too many bad memories there. Have heard recovery from a planned section is quicker than emergency too which is good for me 🙂 X


----------



## DisneyJL

She’s not too bad - getting better every day. Yesterday she sat on the floor to top & tail Jess & dress her, which she couldn’t do over the weekend because it was too sore.
That’s sad about your experience with Poppy, and totally understandable that you’d like an elective section this time round. I haven’t had any experience with an emergency one, but I’d imagine that the recovery is harder purely because of the emotional trauma as well as physical! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

How’s Jess with feeding and sleeping? Hope you’re all doing well xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Rainbow, Jessie’s doing well - 3 weeks old tomorrow! 😧 She sleeps well, only wakes 1-2 times for a feed, & generally goes straight back to sleep then. She’s been suffering with a bit of colic, but she’s managing it now, bless her. How are you feeling? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

That’s fantastic! What a great baby!
All good here thanks - 15 weeks now with a big bump already! xx


----------



## LeanneR

Disney - massive congratulations on the birth of baby Jess. Hope your all doing well.

Rainbow mummy hope your keeping well xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

I’m really well thanks Leanne. How’s things with you? xx


----------



## LeanneR

Getting there thanks rainbow mummy. Piled on a load of weight which I’m now getting off and hoping to do our next fet in March. Head in a bit of a better place now so think I’m ready to try again x


----------



## RainbowMummy

Good for you 😊. I hope it works for you xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Leanne, lovely to hear that your head’s in a better place & that you’re gearing up for FET next month! 🙂 & Thank you for the well wishes - we are all doing good. I’m back in work now, so this is where the fun really begins! 🥴 Although I am quite lucky because I work 12.5 hour nights & do 3 a week, so not too bad.

So glad everything is going well, & that you have a growing bump! Are you going to find out the sex? I was always convinced that I wouldn’t, but the temptation was too much, lol! We were so glad we did though, as it made us feel instantly closer to her! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

We have and we’re having a boy! He was such a wriggler on the monitor but I haven’t felt any strong movements yet - perhaps the odd flutter but I’m not convinced. Can’t wait to feel those reassuring kicks 😊 xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Morning, how are you both doing? Any update on FET Leanne? And how is your little boy coming along Rainbow? Giving you lots of kicks now? xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hey Disney! All good thanks. 25 weeks now and our little boy is thriving! Measuring a week ahead so will be a chubby little chap by the time he comes!
How are you and your little family? xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Aww, that’s great news! Jessie measured big all the way through, & the 38 week scan estimated her weight to be 9lb8oz!! But she was 8lb11oz when she was born at 39+3.
We are all doing great thanks - time is flying by!! xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

It really is flying isn’t it! 11.5 weeks to go for us now! C section date has been scheduled for 15th July 😁


----------



## DisneyJL

Not long now Rainbow! Hope you’re doing well xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Hi Disney! Two weeks on Friday and we get to meet him - can’t believe how quickly time has flown by! How’s your little family?! xx


----------



## DisneyJL

Hi Rainbow, do you have any news for us? 😬😬
My little family is doing great thanks. Jessie turned 6 months last week! Crazy how fast it goes!!! She’s such a funny little character, & still so laid back. 💕


----------



## RainbowMummy

Wow, 6 months already!
Our little boy, Jameson, was born on Friday weighing an impressive 9lb 9oz! He’s doing brilliantly but I ended up with placenta accreta - scary situation to be in. We’re staying in hospital until tomorrow and then I have to come back weekly for checks. They’ve left the whole placenta in me in the hope it self absorbs over the next few months, otherwise it’ll be a hysterectomy. Need to look out for sepsis and haemorrhaging - but I’m just thrilled to have my perfect little family 🥰💙


----------



## DisneyJL

Oh my Gosh, that must have been scary for you. Hopefully you won’t have any more dramas! 🤞🏼
HUGE congratulations on the birth of Jameson - I love the name! & what a good weight! You should be home by now enjoying your new addition to the family, and I am ecstatic for you. 😘 xx


----------



## RainbowMummy

Yes, home now and it’s great to be back! X


----------

